# Kojima's NEXT project teaser site opens



## Tachikoma (May 14, 2009)

It doesnt look very Snatcher but please Godjima let it be 

I actually did have a dream after Twilight was finished of Edward coming to visit me — only I had gotten it wrong and he did drink blood like every other vampire and you couldn't live on animals the way I'd written it. We had this conversation and he was terrifying.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

wtf


----------



## Tachikoma (May 14, 2009)

view > page source 

Check the meta tags.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 14, 2009)

If it's not ZOE3, then fuck it.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2009)

No way its Zone of the Enders


----------



## Tachikoma (May 14, 2009)

Snatcher or Policenauts > ZOE


----------



## Felix (May 14, 2009)

Snatcher & Policenauts
That or MGS4 for Xbox 360

Either and I'll be happy

Gosh, makes me want to play Snatcher again


----------



## Gene (May 14, 2009)

New series perhaps?

Either way I'll be looking forward to more info on this.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 14, 2009)

Felix said:


> Snatcher & Policenauts
> That or MGS4 for Xbox 360
> 
> Either and I'll be happy
> ...


Fuck a 360 port, that wouldn't be done by Kojima's team I suspect, but an external team. 

I started Snatcher again 2 days ago when this bomb dropped, and also ..

*POLICENAUTS FAN TRANS*



Gene said:


> New series perhaps?
> 
> Either way I'll be looking forward to more info on this.


Snatcher    

Genie


----------



## Felix (May 14, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Fuck a 360 port, that wouldn't be done by Kojima's team I suspect, but an external team.
> 
> I started Snatcher again 2 days ago when this bomb dropped, and also ..
> 
> ...



I've been keeping up with the progress
I'm patiently waiting for it


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2009)

Boktai for 360/PS3. Place your console in the window.


----------



## Prince Leon (May 14, 2009)

*ZONE OF ENDERS 3 INCOMING.*


----------



## Tachikoma (May 14, 2009)

Salt, grains, tags, hits, most recognizable etc. 



Yet its something for teh fanboys to hang onto


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

Zone of the enders 3 would be awesome.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 14, 2009)

A new ZOE would rock but I'm not hanging on to my seat.


----------



## Byakuya (May 14, 2009)

Please be an entirely new IP. <3


----------



## Felix (May 14, 2009)

Whatever it is, I hope it comes for the PC as well
I want PC gaming to be revived.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Salt, grains, tags, hits, most recognizable etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet its something for teh fanboys to hang onto



Yeah right. This is _Kojima_ we're talking about


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 15, 2009)

I didn't really like ZOE so I hope it won't be ZOE3.

I hope it will be a game in the MG world.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2009)

ZONE OF THE ENDERS 3 FOR PS3 AND 360

MAKE IT HAPPEN HIDEO


----------



## Tachikoma (May 15, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NO SNATCHER FIRST


----------



## ExoSkel (May 15, 2009)

WHO GIVES A SHIT ABOUT SNATCHER?!?! 

Release my ZOE3 already.


----------



## Goodfellow (May 15, 2009)

Actually it would be interesting if he'd make a Metal Gear game without Metal Gear and Snake and everything else. A completely new take-on on the Metal Gear verse


----------



## Tachikoma (May 15, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT ABOUT SNATCHER?!?!
> 
> Release my ZOE3 already.


HAVE YOU GONE MAD MAN? 

/SLAPS



> A completely new take-on on the Metal Gear verse


Uhm .. yeah, Snatcher


----------



## Jon Snow (May 15, 2009)

RUMORS say Konami will announce a 360 exclusive, but this is most likely at E3.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 15, 2009)

Maybe MGS4 : Complete?

However I believe Kojima's team is working on something new.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (May 15, 2009)

Maybe it's that "Metal Gear Existence" or something I heard a long time ago.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 15, 2009)

Yes Metal Gear 4: Complete


----------



## Talon. (May 15, 2009)

Its got something to do with Raiden of MGS fame. i know it for a fact.


----------



## SharinganKorat (May 17, 2009)

If u look at the site long enough u see either a 5 or and S appear. Looks more like a 5 to me though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 17, 2009)

The site says it's a 5 or an S. If it's a 5 it'll obviously be Metal Gear 5 but an S? Idk. I hope it's a new ip personally. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 17, 2009)

Yeah i saw the five but then i remembered that Kojima is a wily fox, so it's prob an S.

SNATCHER.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 17, 2009)

It could be Snatcher. Kojima is good at tricking people. 

Hell, I can see him making a full MGS5 video and then at the end of it there's a giant red X over it and then Snatcher appears. That's what he does.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2009)

It could also be the 5th Boktai game...>_>


----------



## Sephiroth (May 17, 2009)

ZOE3 ps3 exclusive please? 

I really hope it's ZOE3, ZOE with online play would be epic.


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Just about four days left. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 17, 2009)

I'd love for ZoE3, but I've no clue how some stormy field relates to it.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 18, 2009)

Sorry guys, Snatcher >>>>>>>> ZOE.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 18, 2009)

Don't make us kill you.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 18, 2009)

Can't kill a Snatcher with your sticks and stones


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2009)

Snatcher and exclusive for ps3 would be so cool.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 18, 2009)

Snatcher : Random Hajile


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

After reading about what Snatcher was, I really really hope it isn't a Snatcher game, it sounds boring as hell.


----------



## Nekolyte (May 18, 2009)

Whats a Co jim ma?


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

Nekolyte said:


> Whats a Co jim ma?



caswell0


----------



## Tachikoma (May 18, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> After reading about what Snatcher was, I really really hope it isn't a Snatcher game, it sounds boring as hell.


I feel so much rage my monitor is melting from the heat


----------



## Felix (May 18, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> After reading about what Snatcher was, I really really hope it isn't a Snatcher game, it sounds boring as hell.



Say that again
No seriously
Say that again

One of the best Point and Click adventure games I have ever played
On par with Indiana Jones games from the golden times of LucasArts

But Snatcher was even more special because it felt more, dynamic


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2009)

Snatcher would be like an interactive movie... a cool one!


----------



## Masurao (May 18, 2009)

I really hope it's ZOE 3, but I highly doubt it....


----------



## Tachikoma (May 18, 2009)

Philistines.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> If it's not ZOE3, then fuck it.



ThisThisThis


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

I'm guessing that it's not gonna be ZoE3. A stormy field has jack shit to do with it.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 18, 2009)

If you guys are so damn desperate for ZOE, go play this in the mean time 

plane tickets and arcade tokens not included



*Videos*
Opening Video 
Can't wait to be hokage

Gameplay Video
Can't wait to be hokage


*Spoiler*: __ 















                                                                                                 __________________




More pics here. 

Can't wait to be hokage


----------



## mystictrunks (May 18, 2009)

Its not the same high speed robot combat.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 18, 2009)

Its been what 21 years since Snatcher, you guys had ZOE last gen


----------



## ExoSkel (May 18, 2009)

kojima could always make snatcher on ds or psp instead


----------



## Sephiroth (May 18, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> kojima could always make snatcher on ds or psp instead



DS sounds correct. 

Do the same thing as Sam and Max and release some minisodes for it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 18, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> I'm guessing that it's not gonna be ZoE3. A stormy field has jack shit to do with it.



Not if an Orbital Frame suddenly descends over it. One can hope.



Aizen Sosuke said:


> DS sounds correct.
> 
> Do the same thing as Sam and Max and release some minisodes for it.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

How did I miss this thread. 

Im so excited I can't wait.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 19, 2009)

ZOE 3 so I can beast all 3 in an epic gauntlet


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

I vote for a new game with new characters and new storyline.


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

That game will be filled with references from his other titles, it wont feel new at all


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

I hope there will be Raiden reference. ..


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Its Kojima here


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

I know..  I love that man.  

Whatever it is, I hope his humor will carry on to this next game.


----------



## Hentai (May 19, 2009)

looks pretty much like MGS5, since there is this big 5 fading in and out sometimes.


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Humour is guaranteed 

If its ZOE3 

You might see robots doing this


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

MGS5.. Do want. But I bet he is just doing that to trick people.. like what he did for Metal Gear Campbell..  ... FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU----!!!!! 

Robots grabbing balls... only want if Robot looks hot.


----------



## Vault (May 19, 2009)

Raiden robot  

Its not MGS5  Kojima is a king of mindfucks


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Isn't Raiden already 80-90% Robot?  Do want. 

Kojima is God after all.  So it's expected.


----------



## Trunkten (May 19, 2009)

I'm hoping it's not MGS5, I'd love that to be closed with the passing of Snake, although I'm sure it won't be.

ZOE3 I'd love to see, with this-gen graphics and power, and a storyline with a decent length to it, it could be brilliant. Fingers crossed on this one although it really doesn't look like it so far.

Whatever happens though, I'm sure it won't be a disappointment. Never played Snatcher so can't comment on that, and if it's a new series there's few people I trust more than Kojima.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 19, 2009)

SNATCHER PROJECT S


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Metal Gear Raiden


----------



## Tachikoma (May 19, 2009)

I'm sorry guys, but I have willed Snatcher (II) into existence for just under a decade, my belief > yours


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Tachi...  I will have my Metal Gear Raiden.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 19, 2009)

Replay Metal ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Gear Solid II


----------



## mystictrunks (May 19, 2009)

Boktai Part 5: Dusk Avengers.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Replay Metal ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Gear Solid II



NO          U!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 19, 2009)

NAKED CARTWHEELS  

Volgin loves Raiden


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 19, 2009)

If any, the shittiest game Kojima made with a number 5 attached


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> NAKED CARTWHEELS
> Volgin loves Raiden


Wait.. wut? 



dragonbattousai said:


> If any, the shittiest game Kojima made with a number 5 attached


God doesn't make shitty games.


----------



## Hentai (May 19, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Replay Metal ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Gear Solid II



Piss off with your gay ideas


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

You tell'em Kyuuie. :ho


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2009)

METAL FUCKING SOLID


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Seany said:


> METAL FUCKING SOLID



Interesting concept.


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2009)

I'm good with words.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Who would Metal be played by? Ray or rex?


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2009)

Raiden      .


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

.... Do want.


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2009)

Lololol So easy XD


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Tell me more.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

Seany said:


> METAL FUCKING SOLID




With Characters like
Revolver fucking Ocelot


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Tell me more.



The plot is Raiden wants all the glory, but Snake won't let him, and then Raiden makes Snake and Gray Fox his bitch and open a yaoi portal.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> With Characters like
> *Revolver fucking Ocelot*


I rike eet. SOLD!



Seany said:


> The plot is Raiden wants all the glory, but Snake won't let him, and then Raiden makes Snake and Gray Fox his bitch and open a yaoi portal.


....  How beautiful. Such an emotional and epic story telling. I really hope this is Kojima's next game. :fapfapfap


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2009)

I am Kojima's son, so no wonder it's a good story


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Seany said:


> I am Kojima's son, so no wonder it's a good story


So who dies in the end?


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2009)

Liquid Otacon


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Seany said:


> Liquid Otacon



.... Shit. Even Otacon has clones. Fucking win.


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2009)

Rose kills him


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

OMG! WIN!!!!  PLEASE!! Son of Kojima.. pek


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2009)

Hmm anything for a fan


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

So this is all happening in Blue Ray Definition right?


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2009)

No it's going back to 2-D, graphics similar to pong.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Seany said:


> No it's going back to 2-D, graphics similar to pong.



...


----------



## Big Boss (May 19, 2009)

It's not gonna be MGS5. I bet the '5' means nothing. From Kojima I'd expect that maybe the new character of the new game has a five year old brother.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Or it could be a 5th person shooter.


----------



## Big Boss (May 19, 2009)

LOL how would that work?


Like you're watching someone watching someone play MGS4.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> LOL how would that work?
> 
> 
> Like you're watching someone watching someone play MGS4.



Exactly. It's just going to be a movie.....









..


----------



## Big Boss (May 19, 2009)

I think they wanted to steer us in that direction starting with MGS4's short movie cut scenes.


----------



## The Boss (May 19, 2009)

Then I think it's settle that we all agree the next Kojima game will be a 5th person shooter.


----------



## Thelonious (May 20, 2009)

It's gonna be a behind the scenes look at the making of the movie MGS4.


----------



## txz (old) (May 20, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> It's gonna be a behind the scenes look at the making of the movie MGS4.



If that's the case then I can expect the movie to suck. (All game movies suck, period. There's *NO* discussion on this. ) Besides that, the countdown was to, another countdown. Yea, apparently it multiple countdowns until E3 when the announcement will begin. (Which also happens to be the first day Microsoft kicks off it press announcements.)

Will MGS4 hit 360!?!? No. It 99.9% it won't. I say 99.9% because I thought Final Fantasy XIII would never touch 360, no matter the region it was in and by a miracle (i.e. Microsoft money) it happened.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 20, 2009)

Zone of the Enders 3 is rather unlikely as Kojima said that he does not have plans on doing another Enders game. Not to mention that it is hard to innovate a mecha game in current-gen consoles. A lot of games in that genre bombed. Or unless I only have Dynasty Warriors Gundam in mind.

Kojima is laughing at all of us right now. He does it again with making his fans scratch their heads up to no end guessing on what he is cooking next. And I'm one of 'em bastards who will now post what I think "Project S" is going to be.

S stands for "Sunny". That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 20, 2009)

Please no Sunny x Raiden D:


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 20, 2009)

In all seriousness, I will spare myself from thinking on what the next Kojima project is going to be, as whatever it is, I'll still check it out nevertheless.

A non-MGS concept is welcome though.


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2009)

Metal Gear Sunny?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 20, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Metal Gear Sunny?



Help Sunny cook eggs with the SIXAXIS? to stop METAL GEAR BACON.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2009)

txz said:


> If that's the case then I can expect the movie to suck. (All game movies suck, period. There's *NO* discussion on this. ) Besides that, the countdown was to, another countdown. Yea, apparently it multiple countdowns until E3 when the announcement will begin. (Which also happens to be the first day Microsoft kicks off it press announcements.)
> 
> Will MGS4 hit 360!?!? No. It 99.9% it won't. I say 99.9% because I thought Final Fantasy XIII would never touch 360, no matter the region it was in and by a miracle (i.e. Microsoft money) it happened.



MGS4 was a pretty good game movie.


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2009)

Pretty good is an understatement.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2009)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Zone of the Enders 3 is rather unlikely as Kojima said that he does not have plans on doing another Enders game. Not to mention that it is hard to innovate a mecha game in current-gen consoles. A lot of games in that genre bombed. Or unless I only have Dynasty Warriors Gundam in mind.
> 
> Kojima is laughing at all of us right now. He does it again with making his fans scratch their heads up to no end guessing on what he is cooking next. And I'm one of 'em bastards who will now post what I think "Project S" is going to be.
> 
> S stands for "Sunny". That's all I'm going to say.



Hasn't Kojima expressed interest in continuing with ZoE after he finished Metal Gear Solid 4?


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Hasn't Kojima expressed interest in continuing with ZoE after he finished Metal Gear Solid 4?



He said he will consider it if a lot of people really do want it.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2009)

Less then 8 hours..  I can't wait anymore...

This shit better not be a count down to another count down..


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

It is another countdown 

Its scheduled to be revealed May 31/ June 1st/2nd


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 21, 2009)

SEVEN HOURS?!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

There's gonna be 6 or 7 clues before final reveal iirc.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

WAIT A SECOND IS THAT THE FUCKING FOX HOUND LOGO?


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

That's the Kojima Productions logo.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

Nearly pissed my pants, I know MGS4 : Complete will come sometime, but I want my damn snatcher ;_;


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

ZoE3, bitch!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

Your mother baked a cake


----------



## Lord Yu (May 21, 2009)

The time of point and click passed in the mid 90s. NOW IS TIME FOR ZOE!


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

ZoE3 would likely take significantly less time than a Snatcher 2.


----------



## Hentai (May 21, 2009)

Common bitches what else that MGS5 could that huge 5 in the background mean.
Everything else is Bullshit, or was born out of Tachikomas mind.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> The time of point and click passed in the mid 90s. NOW IS TIME FOR ZOE!





Hangat?r said:


> ZoE3 would likely take significantly less time than a Snatcher 2.





Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Common bitches what else that MGS5 could that huge 5 in the background mean.
> Everything else is Bullshit, or was born out of Tachikomas mind.


All your mothers bake extremely bad tasting cookies! 

Project S is real, and it could be a 5 or an S.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

It could quite as easily be Project Z.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2009)

A count down to another countdown.. that's so Kojima-ish.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It could quite as easily be Project Z.


Project S is real at least 

Stock


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2009)

MGS5 PLZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

No moar naked Raiden 

It's too soon, MGS4 : Complete is up next I recon, then Metal Gear 3 : Something or other?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 21, 2009)

maybe the next MG will be like steel battalion. I wouldn't mind romping about in Ray.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2009)

Mech Shark game? 


Naked Raiden.. pek


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (May 21, 2009)

metal gear raiden could be a secret gear that you can choose, his penis will be the cockpit like the frames from ZoE.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

Metal Gear 3 : Innocence in Rebirth

Set a few years after MGS4, Big Boss (lol that guy never dies) gets cloned again, only this time the super soldier clone you play as, has to fight the Snatcher menace and not Metal Gears.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2009)

Mecha-Kisame said:


> *metal gear raiden* could be a secret gear that you can choose, his penis will be the cockpit like the frames from ZoE.


Plausible idea.  



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Metal Gear 3 : Innocence in Rebirth
> 
> Set a few years after MGS4, Big Boss (lol that guy never dies) gets cloned again, only this time the super soldier clone you play as, *has to fight the Snatcher menace* and not Metal Gears.


WHATS A METAL GEAR GAME WITHOUT METAL GEARS?!?!?!?!  oh wait... MGS3 had no metal gear.


----------



## Hentai (May 21, 2009)

I say we should offer Tachi as a Sacrifice to Hideo "Godjima" Kojima

He will like little Infidels to be sacrificed


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

Kojima loves Snatcher and Policenauts more the ZOE i suspect, you could feel his soul in those games.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2009)

Yes.. Sacrifice yourself to me Tachi.  
I bets its a completely new game.   ... less than 5 hrs..


----------



## mystictrunks (May 21, 2009)

I wonder if the counter will just start over when it hits zero with the five turning into a four.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2009)

..... That would suck.


----------



## Felix (May 21, 2009)

Shit, even Kotaku says now that it's a new Metal Gear Solid game
Snatcher


----------



## Falco-san (May 21, 2009)

It's MGS5. I just KNOW IT.

Look at the *5* that vaguely apears.

Can't wait already


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

You'd be a fool thinking Kojima would give it away _that_ easily.

It's not like him. This will probably come and bite me in the ass though


----------



## Falco-san (May 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> You'd be a fool thinking Kojima would give it away _that_ easily.
> 
> It's not like him. This will probably come and bite me in the ass though


 Yeah it could be a gigantic mindgame, but that would be cruel...

Oh man, time has never gone so slow.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

We'll find out in T-minus 40 minutes


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2009)

Just to restate what I said, its a new clue, there will be about 6 till June the 1st ish.


----------



## Falco-san (May 21, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Just to restate what I said, its a new clue, there will be about 6 till June the 1st ish.



That'd be gay as a hell 

btw this is in the page source:  MGS,METAL GEAR, NEXT, game

Kojima being clever with a mindgame? Or not?


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

It's probably a delay of some sorts. I'd be surprised if something actually is revealed in 30 minutes


----------



## Falco-san (May 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> It's probably a delay of some sorts. I'd be surprised if something actually is revealed in 30 minutes



Probably yeah


----------



## mystictrunks (May 21, 2009)

It started on the 18th right? So 5 three day countdowns would end on June 3rd, in the middle of E3.

Or we find out what it is in 20 minutes.


----------



## Falco-san (May 21, 2009)

One thing though, I love the sound of a thunderstorm.
If it would be ANOTHER countdown he should add rain, I would have that shit on constantly.

Thunderstorms=<3


----------



## Zenou (May 21, 2009)

5 minutes gentlemen.


----------



## Falco-san (May 21, 2009)

t-minus 5 minutes and counting, prepare for dissapointment.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

Good luck all.


----------



## Mashiro (May 21, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL, I GET NOTHING.


----------



## Zenou (May 21, 2009)

NOTHING I SAY. Yeah, not loading.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

A NEW 200 HOURS COUNTDOWN   

and now there's a 3 flashing in the background.

ZOE 3?


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

Kojima is a Valve-level troller.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

There's more

The 5/S, E, 3, 9 are flashing in order.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Site is broken now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 21, 2009)

And the countdown was for another countdown. Kojima trolled me again! 

And I liked it


----------



## Falco-san (May 21, 2009)

Kojima is a world class troll.
Probably hundreds of people went FFFFFFFFFFFF at the same time.
Good Job Kojima.

See y'all in +/- 200 hours lol.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> There's more
> 
> The 5/S, E, 3, 9 are flashing in order.



So probably either MGS5 or Snatcher at E3 '09.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

My bad, it's not a 9, it's a lower-case 'e'

Animation has also gone way darker, with rain and darker clouds.


----------



## Falco-san (May 21, 2009)

Well atleast I got what I wanted, raind+thunderstorm 
Ok, time for bed now. 

See y'all in 117 hours or something to get trolled again


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Vai (May 21, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!

Where I was so excited waiting for the countdown to end.

And it begins


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2009)

Make an JRPG Kojima, be a real man.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Super Metal Gear Rpg: Attack of the 7 Metal Gears?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2009)

YOU MUST RESTORE THE GEAR ROAD


----------



## Thelonious (May 21, 2009)

FUCK YOU TROLLJIMA FFFFUUU-


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2009)

SUN OF A GUN! I WAS SOOOOOOOOO EXCITED AND I COME HOME TO THIS.....!!!!!!!!


*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUU---!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2009)

Godjima said:


> SUN OF A GUN! I WAS SOOOOOOOOO EXCITED AND I COME HOME TO THIS.....!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUU---!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


You should change your name to Trolljima.


----------



## The Boss (May 21, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> You should change your name to Trolljima.



I only have one name change left..


----------



## Tachikoma (May 22, 2009)

lol I only now noticed you are Shoko


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 22, 2009)

> FUCK YOU TROLLJIMA FFFFUUU-





Godjima said:


> SUN OF A GUN! I WAS SOOOOOOOOO EXCITED AND I COME HOME TO THIS.....!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUU---!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Come on, you know you liked it :ho


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2009)

In two hours we will see a live video of Kojima committing Suicide just so the secret will never be revealed.  And he ate the key to the safe containing his video to that secret.  But then we learn that video is just him saying "Did you Rike It."  It is all coming together....


----------



## Hentai (May 22, 2009)

3 new letters appeared 

*3 **E *and a *9 *that looks to the right ????

so we have 5/S 3 E 9


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

Hmm....

Project *S* at *E3* '0*9*?

Tee hee.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 22, 2009)

Boktai Part 5.


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2009)

Is it wrong of me to enjoy the sound of thunder and leaving the window open just for that?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hmm....
> 
> Project *S* at *E3* '0*9*?
> 
> Tee hee.


make it so number one


----------



## Jon Snow (May 22, 2009)

Guys, there is no 9 

It's either a lower case e, g, or a backwards 9


----------



## The Boss (May 22, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol I only now noticed you are Shoko :lmao


 Oh Tachi.  



Royal_Devil1 said:


> Come on, you know you liked it :ho


NO U! 

and.... 


It's MGS*5* @ *E3* 0*9*. 



*Kenneth:* I did that for an hour yesterday.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 22, 2009)

No you Shoko  

SNATCHER


----------



## The Boss (May 22, 2009)

*Tachi*:  Most likely I know it won't be MGS5..  But I can still dream. pek Metal Gear Raiden.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 22, 2009)

I'll take you over my knee!


----------



## itoikenza (May 22, 2009)

Somebody please tell me they recorded the thunderstorm prior to the rain in a perfect loop! I made a 3min clip last night but didn't know they'd add rain later! That sucks now I can't hear the wind howl!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 22, 2009)

Zabuza


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2009)

Godjima said:


> It's MGS*5* @ *E3* 0*9*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Kenneth:* I did that for an hour yesterday.


That makes sense. 

It's still open. FML. 


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Zabuza


OH SHI-


----------



## Tachikoma (May 22, 2009)

I agree with what the NeoGAF posters are saying, appears to be a Belmont, notice the whip on his hip.


----------



## The Boss (May 22, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> thread



Oh gawd.. I want so bad. 





Kenneth said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> It's still open. FML.


Mine is still open..


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Oh gawd.. I want so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can hear the thunder and I'm like


----------



## The Boss (May 22, 2009)

I know.. Kojima makes awesome thunder noise. He is God.


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2009)

Legend goes that Godjima created thunder when he was running tests to create the ultimate Raiden. 

He ended up with Volgin instead.


----------



## The Boss (May 22, 2009)

....  WTF?  

Fail logic.


----------



## Hentai (May 22, 2009)

Regardless what game comes out. In the end Hideo Kojma will sit on his chair and say:

"DID YOU RIKE IT? "


----------



## The Boss (May 22, 2009)

^  GOD IS SOOO HOLLY!!!


----------



## Hentai (May 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfo0WfV-L-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Regardless what game comes out. In the end Hideo Kojma will sit on his chair and say:
> 
> "DID YOU RIKE IT? "




It's been a while since we talked man. 


Godjima said:


> ....  WTF?
> 
> Fail logic.


WHOS AFRAID OF A LITTLE THUNDER.


----------



## The Boss (May 22, 2009)

*Kenneth:* :ho OBLIVIOUS RAIDEN IS THE LOVE CHILD OF VOLGIN AND RAIKOV!!!!  

*DIJU RIKE EET!!?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *Kenneth:* :ho OBLIVIOUS RAIDEN IS THE LOVE CHILD OF VOLGIN AND RAIKOV!!!!
> 
> *DIJU RIKE EET!!?!?!?!?!?*


THE GROPIN' SURE DID THE TRICK. :ho

*HU SED DAT? *


----------



## The Boss (May 22, 2009)

I want more ball grabbing in this new game. 

*JU WRRLLY RIKE EET! *


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I want more ball grabbing in this new game.
> 
> *JU WRRLLY RIKE EET! *


I'm sure Godjima won't disappoint us and will add a ball-grabbing feature into the fighting engine. 

*OH SHI- I RIKE EET SOW MUTCS *


----------



## The Boss (May 22, 2009)

Ball grabbing.. biggest win ever! 

*YUSH! I RIKE EET TOO! *


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Link removed



..That looks like Lords of Shadow, which looks like a Castlevania ripoff.

Which isn't even being made by Konami...

lol wat?


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

So...the clip is 3 seconds....that video is 10 minutes.  That's 20 clips a minute or 200 times.  I'm approaching 5minutes.  I don't think I can make it.

...approaching 7..   Tell me there is a payoff.  I am not liking it!

sigh I see how this ends.  I totally got Trolljima'd.  What's the timer count looking like?  I'm gonna be away from the net for a few days and want to see if I'll be back in time.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 22, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..That looks like Lords of Shadow, which looks like a Castlevania ripoff.
> 
> Which isn't even being made by Konami...
> 
> lol wat?


----------



## Raiyu (May 22, 2009)

Well now we know what it is..


----------



## mystictrunks (May 22, 2009)

Boktai part 5.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 22, 2009)

Not exactly, this game is produced for Konami by another dev, Kojima probably just produces, the teaser site is for a totally different game.


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2009)

After 3 hours of listening to the lighting. on the page.. I've come to a conclusion. Obviously the *NEXT* Kojima game will be about the Lighting in the storm... who is none other than Raiden.

I win.


----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2009)

Godjima said:


> *After 3 hours of listening to the lighting*. on the page.. I've come to a conclusion. Obviously the *NEXT* Kojima game will be about the Lighting in the storm... who is none other than Raiden.
> 
> I win.


 YOU TOO?


----------



## Inugami (May 23, 2009)

Damn so I'm some kind of loser...I was with the pro Snatcher release  side.


----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2009)

Yeah, we're getting trolled, lol.


----------



## Hentai (May 23, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> It's been a while since we talked man.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit



Didju rike it?


----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Didju rike it?


That vid cracks me up 

I riked eet, didju? :ho


----------



## The Boss (May 23, 2009)

I rike eet.


----------



## Hentai (May 23, 2009)

Of course i riked eet


----------



## Tachikoma (May 23, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Damn so I'm some kind of loser...I was with the pro Snatcher release  side.


The picture I posted is for a different game, have hope, I still think this is Project S!


----------



## Felix (May 23, 2009)

I heard Kojima and Castlevania and I got excited
Jeez, for nothing


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 23, 2009)

Is it just me or I don't see letters appearing on the site right now?


----------



## RODtheTV (May 24, 2009)

It's a MGS game

"Japanese 7-11 store revealed that the May 30 issue of Famitsu PSP+PS3 Magazine will feature a new Metal Gear game in development from Kojima Productions. It is safe to assume the game is hitting the PlayStation platform, but it is uncertain whether the game will be for PS3, PSP or both."


----------



## Sephiroth (May 24, 2009)

Source    ?


----------



## Jon Snow (May 24, 2009)

I just realized

This game needs Harry Gregson Williams and Noriko Hibino


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2009)

RODtheTV said:


> It's a MGS game
> 
> "Japanese 7-11 store revealed that the May 30 issue of Famitsu PSP+PS3 Magazine will feature a new Metal Gear game in development from Kojima Productions. It is safe to assume the game is hitting the PlayStation platform, but it is uncertain whether the game will be for PS3, PSP or both."


Yes... sauce plz.




Toua said:


> I just realized
> 
> This game needs Harry Gregson Williams and Noriko Hibino


Yes to that too.


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Fuck, I'm in this nostalgic mood and I've finished MGS1, 2 and 3 again. 



RODtheTV said:


> It's a MGS game
> 
> "Japanese 7-11 store revealed that the May 30 issue of Famitsu PSP+PS3 Magazine will feature a new Metal Gear game in development from Kojima Productions. It is safe to assume the game is hitting the PlayStation platform, but it is uncertain whether the game will be for PS3, PSP or both."


Sauce plox


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2009)

I wanna play some MGS now..


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

TOO LATE. 
I'm completely addicted once again. And I've wasted a shitload of bandwidth by viewing MGS4 movies on YT. FML


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2009)

kenneth.. I've always though it was weird for you guys to play by bandwidth.


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

It feels like being fucked in the ass by a cactus.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> It feels like being fucked in the ass by a cactus.



...Is that good or great?


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ...Is that good or great?


It's fantastic.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 24, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> TOO LATE.
> I'm completely addicted once again. And I've wasted a shitload of bandwidth by viewing MGS4 movies on YT. FML



I've been raping Youtube with MG/S music composing, which is why I mentioned that we NEED them for the next game. Seriously, look up "Everything Begins" in the MGS4 OST. Seriously. Underrated song. Enclosure still wins though.

DID I MENTION YOUR NAME IS FUCKING AWESOME?


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Toua said:


> I've been raping Youtube with MG/S music composing, which is why I mentioned that we NEED them for the next game. Seriously, look up "Everything Begins" in the MGS4 OST. Seriously. Underrated song. Enclosure still wins though.
> 
> DID I MENTION YOUR NAME IS FUCKING AWESOME?


Playing right now, I have high hopes atm. 

NO, BUT I APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 24, 2009)

Let's just say we are name brothers


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Well, I'll be damned. I think your name is perfect.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 24, 2009)

You know that Kenneth means handsome/good looking right? 

TRUE STORY

how was the song? I'm listening now


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

It also means: he who bears wisdom 

I keep playing it over and over again! I haven't had this since the Sorrow and Sadness - Naruto OST


----------



## Jon Snow (May 24, 2009)

We are so awesome 

Father and Son must be listened to as well.

BUT ENCLOSURE. Especially the MGS1 version. Best Ever.


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2009)

*Kusu*: Come here and get all the internets you want monthly.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2009)

*Kenneth* Baker was an unattractive, mediocore person.

Take that, Kenneths!


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Kenneth* Baker was an unattractive, mediocore person.
> 
> Take that, Kenneths!


He was just an exception, a sacrifice so that all the rest of the Kenneths would be awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 24, 2009)

OH SHIT WE'VE BEEN IN METAL GEAR

WHICH MEANS

WE WIN YOU LOSE

PRESIDENT BITCHES


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

TAKE THAT YOU MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2009)

Hey, I've been in Metal Gear 

As motherfuckin Signt/Donald Anderson

I INVENTED SHIT FOR THE PLAYER.


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2009)

I'M GODJIMA PENISES!!


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey, I've been in Metal Gear
> 
> As motherfuckin Signt/Donald Anderson
> 
> I INVENTED SHIT FOR THE PLAYER.


YOU JUST PROVIDED SNAKE WITH ENDLESS DIALOG ABOUT THE FUNCTIONS OF A GUN. YOU SHOOT PEOPLE WITH GUNS, NOT WIKI THEM.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 24, 2009)

AND BESIDES

YOUR WORST NIGHTMARE IS A BIG PILE OF SHIT TURNING PEOPLE AND STUFF INTO MORE SHIT

WHAT THE FUCK MAN

At least Baker went out like a man, moments after seeing Gray Fox


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

ITS OVER WE WON.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2009)

But I was one of the PATRIOTS, bitch.

All Baker had was balding and a broken arm.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 24, 2009)

He was a fucking president of the company that provided Ocelot with stuff.

Your shit dream (literally) makes you lose


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Keyword is "was". 

Kenneth Baker will live on forever in the hearts of his many horny fangirls.


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Fuck father and son is so beautiful.

I want to have it at my funeral.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 24, 2009)

You think I'm shitting you with these songs, name brother? 

ENCLOSURE

NOW

MGS version is better than MGS4 version btw. much more nostalgic and epic

Look up Debriefing from the MGS3 OST as well.


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2009)

MmmM.. Metal gear. Moar plz.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2009)

I got it guys.

Metal Gear Ac!d Ra!n.

..If it really is that, I'm sure nobody would really care.


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

Toua said:


> You think I'm shitting you with these songs, name brother?
> 
> ENCLOSURE
> 
> ...


I was looking at the MGS4 ending again.

Fuck, I'm sad. 

Epic series. Epic.


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2009)

I told you guys.. the* Lighting in the storm.* It's obviously a Raiden game.


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2009)

ONE LEADS TO TWO
TWO LEADS TO TEN
TEN LEADS TO ONE HUNDRED

He sure polished his math skills.


----------



## RODtheTV (May 24, 2009)

sauce is......... I made it up . I had a plot to make a well written sounding MGS announcement just to posti t on naruto forums and no where else......... and it worked .

No, jk



P S P

- Japanese 7-11 store revealed that the May 30 issue of Famitsu PSP+PS3 Magazine will feature a new Metal Gear game in development from Kojima Productions. It is safe to assume the game is hitting the PlayStation platform, but it is uncertain whether the game will be for PS3, PSP or both.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 26, 2009)

And again, less than 12 hours left


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Toua said:


> And again, less than 12 hours left



I smell some superior troll coming then


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Gonna get trolled by god again?


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Gonna get trolled by god again?



Yes we will.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

I wonder what will he do this time..


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

he will add some more letters and make a new countdown


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Most likely... I dun rike eet.


----------



## itoikenza (May 26, 2009)

hopefully he'll start the animation all over with the pre-rain storm!!! I liked hearing that one better anyway!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 26, 2009)

soo what are the newest rumors


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

No.. I just want my new game right now.  Enough with the storm.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 26, 2009)

latest rumours = The naughty pic discussion thread! Make love not war people

Nothing really .. 
Shoko!  Believe!


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> latest rumours = transcultural communications



Seriously i dont get this shit, you are just linking to a stupid forum with people talking shit like we do here.

Thats no Rumors...THATS BULLSHIT


----------



## Tachikoma (May 26, 2009)

Plastic Fangs and Guitar Strings

Read the posts with links/sources.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Not MGS.. 

.. but my blood is boiling for I know anything God creates.. I will want. :ho


----------



## Hentai (May 26, 2009)

It will be awesome :ho


----------



## Inugami (May 26, 2009)

Come on Snatcher!!!!!!


----------



## speedstar (May 26, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Big Boss..


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Ryoma and BLS already seen it, but seriously


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

Like last time, an hour to go untill Hideo Kojima will "reveal" something.
Will he troll us again?
Or will we finnaly see what he has in store for us?

Meh, at this point im suspecting another countdown to start wich will last 600 hours or soemthing


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

11 mins..


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

Godjima said:


> 11 mins..



Untill we get trolled again


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

NEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

2 Minutes


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

hmmm.. a countdown to the rain.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

OMG THA LASH FLASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DO WANT!!! FAP FAP FAP!!!


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

We should all bow down to this GOD.
Not for his game making skills. But for his TROLLING skills.

This guy is a master TROLL.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Military .... ??? ::FAPFAFAP


----------



## Mashiro (May 26, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

BIG BOSS!!!

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGHH


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 26, 2009)

Hideo Godjima has done it again


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

THIS, FUCKING THIS


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Roronoa-zoro (May 26, 2009)

OH SHI~ !!!!!!!


----------



## Mashiro (May 26, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> THIS, FUCKING THIS



SECONDED, FUCKING SECONDED


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2009)

FUCKING HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL 

Kojima you epic sonofa


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 26, 2009)

A Metal Gear Solid game taking place after 3 but before 1? Covering the time period where Big Boss defects and forms Outer Heaven? For PS3?

brb fapping


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)




----------



## OniTasku (May 26, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Military .... ??? ::FAPFAFAP





FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## Mashiro (May 26, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

His caps says *Militaires Sans Frontiers *I think.


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

Godjima said:


> His caps says *Militaires Sans Frontiers *I think.



Soldiers without borders


----------



## Vault (May 26, 2009)

Yes, yes it does


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Oh god oh god.. Do want. Every part of me is fapping so hard right now!


----------



## Inugami (May 26, 2009)

Oh shit! oh shit!!!! Big Boss on PS3!!!


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2009)

I given up on trusting Kojima and his words anymore, was expecting something new and exiting and this is what I get . Sheesh


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I given up on trusting Kojima and his words anymore, was expecting something new and exiting and this is what I get . Sheesh



Where the fuck are you? You couldn't see the win? Everyone is fapping.


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McHbEPDfpzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 26, 2009)

Leaked. 

After the next timer runs out, image of Raiden is going to join the fray in a final countdown which will end when Kojima is slated to address the crowd at E3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 26, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Where the fuck are you? You couldn't see the win? Everyone is fapping.



The guy talks big and says "this is my last game, I want to do something NEW" and he goes back to more metal gear stuff? I know he creates great games but I have lost faith in the man. If he WANTED to do something new he would have done it already.  

Koijma will not gain true respect until ZoE 3 comes out.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I given up on trusting Kojima and his words anymore, was expecting something new and exiting and this is what I get . Sheesh



He is known for trollin'


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The guy talks big and says "this is my last game, I want to do something NEW" and he goes back to more metal gear stuff? I know he creates great games but I have lost faith in the man. If he WANTED to do something new he would have done it already.
> 
> Koijma will not gain true respect until ZoE 3 comes out.




Yeah guys with eye patch automatically says MGS right? 

In fact* giggles*  it does..  ... 

I dun believe it's a MGS game.. but I am sure damn excited!!!


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Leaked.
> 
> After the next timer runs out, image of Raiden is going to join the fray.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 26, 2009)

Let's try to make sense of young Big Boss + Cyber Raiden.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Leaked.
> 
> After the next timer runs out, image of Raiden is going to join the fray in a final countdown which will end when Kojima is slated to address the crowd at E3.


*
OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!*!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS THIS??? WHAT IS THIS!!!!!!! FFFFF!!!!
*
DO FUCKING WANT!!!*


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 26, 2009)

MGS is the meaning of life.


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

SOMEBODY GET A FUCKING TRANSLATOR IN HERE!!
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Zenou (May 26, 2009)

People are saying that's Grey Fox, not Raiden.
But...


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> MGS is the meaning of life.


YES!! THIS THIS THIS!!!



Falco-san said:


> SOMEBODY GET A FUCKING TRANSLATOR IN HERE!!
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!! QUICK! SOMEONE POST THIS IN THE TRANSLATION SEXTION!! 



Zeno said:


> People are saying that's Grey Fox, not Raiden.
> But...



STFU!!!


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

Zeno said:


> People are saying that's Grey Fox, not Raiden.
> But...



Maybe Raiden is a Grey Fox clone? :amazed


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Maybe Raiden is a Grey Fox clone? :amazed



... go on..


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 26, 2009)

There's no way that's Frank Jaeger (Gray Fox)


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

What I was thinking, since Raiden is so similar to Frank(Grey Fox) Jaeger, maybe HE is a clone aswell.


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

in b4 Kojima Brawl.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Frank is damn hot.. plus he had white hair like Raiden too.. it's plausible.  But with Koji.. God.. anything is possible. I am so excited I can't handle it anymore.


----------



## ZenGamr (May 26, 2009)

I love Kojima!!!

Edit: FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Ike said:


> I love Kojima!!!



You too huh? :ho 
_
Immortal._.


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

This is how my face went when I saw Big Boss in that thing.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Oh gawd.. I am still in shock from all the excitement.  I want it NAO!!


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

WAIT.
Raiden+Big Boss=Makes no Sense.

BUT..

Raiden+SOLIDUS?
OH SHI-


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Go will find a way.


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

No wait, Eyepatch on the wrong eye.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

I NEED MORE INFO!!!!!


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I NEED MORE INFO!!!!!



THIS, HNNNNNNGGG


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

MOARRRRRRRRRRHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

: bowdown  .



> 1. (The Big Boss image is posted above)
> Interviewer: "Is that Big Boss?"
> Kojima: It's a little different from XX
> (or XXX's next form is a little different)
> ...


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

If anything.. please dun let this be another troll from God.  This is making my pants _SOOOOO_ happy right now.


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

Got the translation from here for those who are interested.



So a MGS across time periods?


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Got the translation from here for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> So a MGS across time periods?



That would be awesome.


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

So that guy in the picture might not be Big Boss. Kojima you tease.


----------



## Falco-san (May 26, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> So that guy in the picture might not be Big Boss. Kojima you tease.



Then who?
Snake is ancient now.
Solidus was a thought of mine, but the Eyepatch is on the wrong side(Unless its a flipped image on purpose?)
Yet another Clone?


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

Oh man, an MGS spanning the entire timeline would be beyond awesome.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Got the translation from here for those who are interested.
> 
> Sai's "brother"
> 
> So a MGS across time periods?



.. and the faping continues..


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Then who?
> Snake is ancient now.
> Solidus was a thought of mine, but the Eyepatch is on the wrong side(Unless its a flipped image on purpose?)
> Yet another Clone?



Could be Akiba, at least that's what some people are saying. Also in the Famitsu scan they show Raiden with something over his eye, I don't remember Raiden having any eye damage. *sigh* So many questions.

Sai's "brother"

He's clearly covering his left eye.


----------



## Big Boss (May 26, 2009)

I'm getting the letter "P" and "R" now. We got a small 'e' also. What teh fack?


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Fucking *Lighting in the storm theory *GUYS!!! 

I WIN!


----------



## Big Boss (May 26, 2009)

Also I read "Militaire sans frontiers" on BB's clone's cap. It's french for military without borders. It also has a Outer Haven like insignia.


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

You control the lightning and try to tag Big Boss. 

Exclusively for Iphone. 

*Outer Heaven Logo for reference.*


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> You control the lightning and try to tag Big Boss.
> 
> Exclusively for Iphone.



..  


One of the translator said this game is aim towards the Japanese fans.. so i think it will be a Raiden game. Pretty boy time? Yes plz!  *Kojima delivers to all of the fans in the world!*  

THANK YOU GOD!! My God.. Kojima. I love you!. 

OH GAWD!! *LIGHTING IN THE STORM!*!!  PLZ!!


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

You have the best name on this forum.  

Godjima ftw.


----------



## speedstar (May 26, 2009)

So how long will this movie be? I can't wait!


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

speedstar said:


> So how long will this movie be? I can't wait!



Long enough. 

Godjima not to disappoint you but that could very well be Grey Fox. In the scan the guy has  brown eyes and Raiden has blue eyes.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Yeah Im reading the whole Gray Fox thingie.. it's plausible as well. Not too much of a downer.. this way I wont have to deal with Rose.. 

But that jaw is raiden's jaw.. they didn't have that back then..  But the damaged eye.. 

Resurrection of Gray Fox?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2009)

Boktai 5              .


----------



## Big Boss (May 26, 2009)

Not to mention Raiden's eyes are blue and unknown's eyes are brown.

Also I think that's Outer Heaven era Big Boss (since this jumps all around time and all) 

And I so hope to god we play as Snake at one point. It would make me cry even if it's only hiding inside a box for a few seconds.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

I was so excited I overlooked the brown eye thing.  

It matters not.. Kojima is delivering fan service to all his fans.  I do hope It's Gray Fox now though...  Gray Fox is fucking Wiiiiiin!


----------



## Big Boss (May 26, 2009)

All I know is that if I die during playing I want to hear Otacon scream "SNAAAAKKKKEEEE!" and then take too long to continue and see "TIME PARADOX". That is my wish for this new game.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

Shit.. maybe it's *Solidus*.


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

I'll hide in a box and hopefully not create any time paradoxes


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Shit.. maybe it's *Solidus*.



Maybe its *Liquidus* the _other other_  clone.


----------



## Big Boss (May 26, 2009)

I want Metal Gear Liquid.


----------



## Big Boss (May 26, 2009)

Or Metal Gear Solid : Liquid


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

Maybe the cyborg in the scans is *Sunny.*

:ho


----------



## Big Boss (May 26, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid : Liquid State Liquid


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

.. whatever dude..  They said the dude was ina ll MGS games but 3.. and Solidus fits the title.  PLUS solidus had the eye like that too. 






.. and stolen from NeoGaf .. 

Plausible answer too. The cyborg might be a she..   It's about time Kojima delivers a Female character as playable character.


----------



## Kizaru (May 26, 2009)

FTW Sunny and some old guy in the new MGS. I can't complain.


----------



## The Boss (May 26, 2009)

I some how DO WANT this..  WIIIN!  Metal gear Sunny wasn't a joke after all.


----------



## Big Boss (May 27, 2009)

Maybe it is Snake and he's actually aged 7 years in reverse.

Someone on neogaf said "Metal Gear Solid 5 : The curious case of Solid Snake"


----------



## Kizaru (May 27, 2009)

Liquid Solid Gear: Sons of the Big Momma

But seriously, it could also be a VR, we all know how much Kojima loves that.


----------



## Big Boss (May 27, 2009)

In reality though it'll most likely get released around June 2010. Hopefully the PSP title is like an introduction that comes out earlier.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Maybe it is Snake and he's actually aged 7 years in reverse.
> 
> Someone on neogaf said "Metal Gear Solid 5 : The curious case of Solid Snake"


lol I know.. i read that. TOOO FUUUUUUUUNNY!  





Kizaru said:


> Liquid Solid Gear: Sons of the Big Momma
> 
> But seriously, it could also be a VR, we all know how much Kojima loves that.



 WTF?? Johnny..


----------



## Kizaru (May 27, 2009)

Kojima: Yes. We'll be doing stuff that one would expect of XXXXXXX. XXXX and so-forth are obvious, so those will be included. Uh-oh... I said stuff that was unplanned (laughs)

Famitsu also asked Kojima about the setting. "The setting is XXXXXXX," responded Kojima. Apparently, something called "XXXXXXXXX" happened in this location, leaving it as a "XXXXX" country.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

HOLLY XXXX!!!!


----------



## Big Boss (May 27, 2009)

I wonder if this game will have a protagonist that keeps both his eyes by the end.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

One eye >>> two eyes 

Big Boss & Gray Fox proved that theory true.


----------



## Kizaru (May 27, 2009)

Godjima said:


> HOLLY XXXX!!!!



X_X



> I wonder if this game will have a protagonist that keeps both his eyes by the end.



X_X <- Protagonist at the end of the game.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Worst possible case is that Rose is main character..


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

If that IS Raiden, or if he's a playable character in any form, I'm not buying the game.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Im down with the between MG and MG2 theory of those being Big Boss and Gray Fox.


----------



## Kathutet (May 27, 2009)

Fuck, I've been looking at the ending of MGS4 again. And again. And again. An-

Shit is so sad and awesome.


----------



## Thelonious (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Im down with the between MG and MG2 theory of those being Big Boss and Gray Fox.



That actually sounds pretty damn good. I'm throwing my hat in with this theory.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 27, 2009)

Same.  I think it will be sweet to have them do a bridge connecting MGS3 to Metal Gear.  Hell, they should go the Crisis Core route and have Big Boss die at the hands of his clone at the end.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

I went online, i watched the websites countdown,...and i came.

My Opinion: It will be a different type of game, not sneaking, but maybe some Action or something else. We will see Raiden and maybe even play him, that Sunny pic is either fake or she made a disguise, Tachi fails.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

How do I fail? 

Snatcher?


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> How do I fail?
> 
> Snatcher?



Yes 

Well Kojima is god of trolling


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

FUCKING hell : hm should be


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 27, 2009)

I don't consider Kojima "trolling" us up to this point. As I said, he is laughing at us for speculating up to no end.

Now, if he makes the big reveal that his next project is NOT a Metal Gear game despite all things pointing to it, then yes, he can be awarded as the biggest troll of the year.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I don't consider Kojima "trolling" us up to this point. As I said, he is laughing at us for speculating up to no end.
> 
> Now, if he makes the big reveal that his next project is NOT a Metal Gear game despite all things pointing to it, then yes, he can be awarded as the biggest troll of the year.



Well i trust in that. it wont be a MG. but it still plays in the MG world

MG = Stealth Action thingy


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Leaked.
> 
> After the next timer runs out, image of Raiden is going to join the fray in a final countdown which will end when Kojima is slated to address the crowd at E3.



Awesome, can't wait to play as Raiden and cut some baddies up.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Well i trust in that. it wont be a MG. but it still plays in the MG world
> 
> MG = Stealth Action thingy


Truth be told, I really wanted Kojima to do something that is totally unrelated to Metal Gear. I'm one of 'em bastards who wanted a ZOE3 despite how farfetched it sounds.

Still, whatever this is, I'm getting it anyway.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 27, 2009)

I CAME SO FUCKING HARD WHEN I SAW BIG BOSS COVERING THE SCREEN

Anyone see what the logo on his hat says?


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

^ SLOW YOU GUYS ARE SLOW!!


----------



## ZenGamr (May 27, 2009)

Only 5 more days till E3. Too long.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Doesn't seem like there is much info about these images until E3. For now we wait... in _agony_.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 27, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^ SLOW YOU GUYS ARE SLOW!!



FUCK YOU I REALLY WANTED TO STAY UP TILL 3 AM BUT I HAD AN EXAM TODAY


----------



## Big Boss (May 27, 2009)

Toua said:


> I CAME SO FUCKING HARD WHEN I SAW BIG BOSS COVERING THE SCREEN
> 
> Anyone see what the logo on his hat says?



It says "Militaire sans frontiere". It's french for "Military without borders". That's why I believe it's Outer Heaven era Big Boss. But I'm wondering why it's in french...


----------



## Big Boss (May 27, 2009)

I would be really disappointed if this game is anything but stealth.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

ITS NOT OVER YET SNAKE


----------



## Gene (May 27, 2009)

I hope this won't be Metal Gear Raiden. Well.. even if it is I'm still buying it. :3


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

I seriously hope its two games as some "insiders" have claimed, on for PSP (Big Boss) and one for PS3 (Raiden), that way I can skip the Raiden one entirely


----------



## Inugami (May 27, 2009)

even if its Raiden I hope you people buy it day one DAMMIT !


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Fuck that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), do not want


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

Used to hate Raiden, till he became a badass robot.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2009)

If it doesn't involve raiding Area 51, DO NOT WANT


----------



## Felix (May 27, 2009)

Seriously, cant I have a good piece of news today?
Everyone seems to be trolling at me, in all departments


----------



## Falco-san (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Fuck that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), do not want


No, fuck YOU.
Raiden is badass.   

GAH, Can't wait anymore....NEED MOAR INFO!!


MOAAAR


----------



## Akira (May 27, 2009)

I just realised that's a modified version of the Outer Haven symbol on Big Boss's beret by the looks of it, also apparently the Raiden timer (which we can assume will show up after the Big Boss timer is finished) leads to the Sony E3 Conference..


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> No, fuck YOU.
> Raiden is badass.
> 
> GAH, Can't wait anymore....NEED MOAR INFO!!
> ...


So you like naked men doing cartwheels?


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Everyone that hates Raiden is homo.

He was okay in  MGS2, dickless people were just annoyed because they couldnt play as Snake.
And he was FUCKING AWESOME in MGS4 

So go fuck yourself haters


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Raiden is about as useless as the mushroom kid that tells you the princess is in another castle.


----------



## Inugami (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> *Everyone that hates Raiden is homo.*



wut?? meeh but I don't want to be an homo


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 27, 2009)

#1: Raiden is awesome, shut your pie hole. 

#2: Holy crap, this is going to be an interesting E3.


----------



## Felix (May 27, 2009)

I enjoyed my share of naked cartwheels in MGS2


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> So you like naked men doing cartwheels?


I sure the hell do!!!  All you guys ever think about is what you want.. you know.. a naked men every now and then doesn't hurt compare to amount of naked chicks in gaming.  Shut your mouth. 




Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Everyone that hates Raiden is homo.
> 
> He was okay in  MGS2, dickless people were just annoyed because they couldnt play as Snake.
> And he was FUCKING AWESOME in MGS4
> ...


pek YOU TELL THEM KYUU!!! 




Felix said:


> I enjoyed my share of naked cartwheels in MGS2


Yes. This.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Everyone that hates Raiden is homo.
> 
> He was okay in  MGS2, dickless people were just annoyed because they couldnt play as Snake.
> And he was FUCKING AWESOME in MGS4
> ...



Johnathan Morris>>Raiden

Yes, that's how much I hate Raiden. I hate him more than "NO PROBLEM! NO PROBLEM! NO PROBLEM! CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE"



Felix said:


> I enjoyed my share of naked cartwheels in MGS2



He has no genitalia, so he's covering up nothing.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Johnathan Morris>>Raiden
> 
> Yes, that's how much I hate Raiden. I hate him more than "NO PROBLEM! NO PROBLEM! NO PROBLEM! CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE"
> 
> ...



Jealous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) identified.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Godjima said:


> pek YOU TELL THEM KYUU!!!





Goofy Titan said:


> Johnathan Morris>>Raiden
> 
> Yes, that's how much I hate Raiden. I hate him more than "NO PROBLEM! NO PROBLEM! NO PROBLEM! CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE CHARLOTTE"


Invalid opinion


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Jealous ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) identified.



How am I jealous of a guy who likes a total cunt and has a troll doll for a son?

Oh, and he only becomes cool by becoming an edgy ninjafag? Wannabe Gray Fox.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> How am I jealous of a guy who likes a total cunt and has a troll doll for a son?
> 
> Oh, and he only becomes cool by becoming an edgy ninjafag? Wannabe Gray Fox.



So what? 

You just hate because you are bored


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So what?
> 
> You just hate because you are bored



No, I never liked him. The only time I did was when I thought he died in MGS4.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


>


 



Goofy Titan said:


> How am I jealous of a guy who likes a total cunt and has a troll doll for a son?
> 
> Oh, and he only becomes cool by becoming an edgy ninjafag? Wannabe Gray Fox.


Cuz you can't get chick to make babies with you.  

This ninja ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you talk about saved Snake's life countless time in MGS4. 

Jealous that you can't save snakes life and Raiden can.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Blind hatred for nothing fails hard


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

^ I agree.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Cuz you can't get chick to make babies with you.
> 
> This ninja ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you talk about saved Snake's life countless time in MGS4.
> 
> Jealous that you can't save snakes life and Raiden can.



The only babies I'd make is with Snake, but he's so old, I bet he has erectile dysfunction now. 

And probably diabeetus.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Shoky, on that scan....Raiden looked even more awesome than in MGS4


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The only babies I'd make is with Snake, but he's so old, I bet he has erectile dysfunction now.
> 
> And probably diabeetus.


I knew it. You were jealous that Raiden touched your goodies. You can't hide the facts form me. I am the facts. 




Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Shoky, on that scan....Raiden looked even more awesome than in MGS4


Lets hope it is Raiden. People are saying the eyes looks brown instead of blue... and Kojima didn't say anything about Raiden in the completely useless interview ever.. () ... so it's not confirmed. It's also rumored that the guy is not Big Boss.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Alright, here goes. 

My beef with Raiden isn't his raging homosexuality, his bishie like character, nothing superficial like that. 

Raiden is just a literary tool used by Kojima to portray Snake from a fresh view, it gave Hideo the chance to have Snake act independently of you the player, making him appear more like the bad ass he is. 

The mere fact that Snake didnt have to discover the plot with you the player and seem clever and in touch was a great idea, I mean look at him in MGS1, he's an information absorbing plank, not much more. 

_Raiden is just a tool to have the players see Snake, the clever, strong, sneaky, devious, sharp,  as others in the MG universe do._

And thus my beef with Raiden, he's just a mushroom kid in the castle, telling you to go search for Peach somewhere else, a placeholder, nothing more, he should have been killed off in MGS2, he has no ties to the MGS universe pre Big Shell (f off people trying to pass off the hastily put together Solidus tie in as anything more then window dressing).

His an utterly useless character, and his continued involvement in Metal Gear sickens me. 

No go away and do some cartwheels fangirls.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Alright, here goes.
> 
> My beef with Raiden isn't his raging homosexuality, his bishie like character, nothing superficial like that.
> 
> ...



So much bullshit in one post....fabulous....


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> So much bullshit in one post....fabulous....


Prove me wrong ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or stfu.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Prove me wrong ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or stfu.



Hey, gays are okay too. Raikov is great!

Raiden is not


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Prove me wrong ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or stfu.



I dont have to prove anything for you OBVIOUSLY just posted great bullshit. now stfu ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I dont have to prove anything for you OBVIOUSLY just posted great bullshit. now stfu ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Just cause you say it is .... you're  full of shit dude, come back when you grow up.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Just cause you say it is .... you're  full of shit dude, come back when you grow up.



says the little kid that posts crap all the time.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Alright, here goes.
> 
> My beef with Raiden isn't his raging homosexuality, his bishie like character, nothing superficial like that.
> 
> ...




I disagree. Raiden played as a toy for the Patriot in order for them to perfect the human solider. To say that his role is useless is highly a bias remark and an understatement. You kinda contridict yourself when you said Raiden was there to make Snake look good. That indeed was Raiden's purpose in the gme.. then he DOES indeed have a purpose to be in the game. ALSO.. DO ALL FUCKING CHARACTERS NEED TO BE TIES WITH PRE BIG SHELL INCIDENT? SRSLY if you are gonna complain about that... you are just being bias. 

Also.. to say that his tie with Solidus is window dressing is a load of bull crap. What were you expecting? That ties him into the the story already... if you are going to ignore this fact... then you are just bull shiting yourself.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I disagree. Raiden played as a toy for the Patriot in order for them to perfect the human solider. To say that his role is useless is highly a bias remark and an understatement. You kinda contridict yourself when you said Raiden was there to make Snake look good. That indeed was Raiden's purpose in the gme.. then he DOES indeed have a purpose to be in the game. ALSO.. DO ALL FUCKING CHARACTERS NEED TO BE TIES WITH PRE BIG SHELL INCIDENT? SRSLY if you are gonna complain about that... you are just being bias.
> 
> Also.. to say that his tie with Solidus is window dressing is a load of bull crap. What were you expecting? That ties him into the the story already... if you are going to ignore this fact... then you are just bull shiting yourself.


Continuing forward from his role as Snake's Marty Stew enabler in MG2, what real roll does he have to play in the continuation of the Metal Gear story, that started with Big Boss and the son's of Big Boss apart from Hideo having to create a story to make Raiden relevant? 

Get Lord Yu in here, he's a writer, he will confirm what I'm saying.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

And when you get him in here i can get two others in here that say the different.
That doesnt solve anything....we are just going into the wrong direction anyway and start being idiots altogether.
Lets end this useless topic.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

The only way to end this is to ignore Raiden.

That will never happen. Raiden love and hate pop up everywhere he does. He must be eliminated.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Oh well lets just have it this way: You ignore, we stay calm, and Kojima laughs and trolls


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Really, I don't mind you guys calling me an idiot w/e, but I'm pretty much critically (from a writing point of view) analysing Raiden, and I don't believe I am wrong


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 27, 2009)

Raiden is Snake's legacy, how is that useless? They're seen as partners, buddy cops, however you want to call it.

They have a mentor/student relationship in MGS2, and have deep comradery in MGS4. They work together, fight together, the unit is their family. 

That's not being a Toadstool.

Never mind though, Raiden hating is so 2002.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Really, I don't mind you guys calling me an idiot w/e, but I'm pretty much critically (from a writing point of view) analysing Raiden, and I don't believe I am wrong



I dont really think anyone here thinks the other one is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), or a idiot.
We are just getting carried away.

And well you have your opinion and i have mine.
Doesnt make either write or wrong.

But if Kojima gave his statement, we all would be screwed i think.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Raiden is Snake's legacy, how is that useless? They're seen as partners, buddy cops, however you want to call it.
> 
> They have a mentor/student relationship in MGS2, and have deep comradery in MGS4. They work together, fight together, the unit is their family.
> 
> ...


Again, I don't hate Raiden, I just realise he's a literary device that has carried out his purpose, and all he s doing currently is existing for the sake of it, and not to continue the plot (The story of BB and the sons of BB). 

Also Snakes only partner ever has been Gray Fox


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> But if Kojima gave his statement, we all would be screwed i think.


We'd have plenty if time to change tune or edit posts, since he would announce that he'd announce it first


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Continuing forward from his role as Snake's Marty Stew enabler in MG2, what real roll does he have to play in the continuation of the Metal Gear story, that started with Big Boss and the son's of Big Boss apart from Hideo having to create a story to make Raiden relevant?
> 
> Get Lord Yu in here, he's a writer, he will confirm what I'm saying.


We don't even know if this game is a continuation of MGS4, or the past. We barely know anything about it... so it could be a side story. Even if it is a continuation... Why not Raiden? Better Raiden then any other new ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) right? Snake is old.. and probably is dead. Unless God decided to make his genes go back on time.  

Anyways, Why does he have to be involved with Big Boss for him to be what it is you want him to be? Does Raiden NEEDS to be tied with Big Boss? I say somewhat he is. They tried to make him into solid snake whom is a clone of Big Boss... so I dunno why you are complaining about the whole he has nothing to do with Big Boss or the main story.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Also Snakes only partner ever has been Gray Fox



Aww come on. that Gray Fox vs Raiden thing is just ridiculous.

He was just a crazy fucker jumping around in shadow moses ( and i dont count what happened in MG1 and MG2)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Aww come on. that Gray Fox vs Raiden thing is just ridiculous.
> 
> He was just a crazy fucker jumping aropund in shadow moses ( and i dont count what happened in MG1 and MG2)



..Wat? Metal Gear 2 has a far more badass version of Gray Fox


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The only way to end this is to ignore Raiden.
> 
> That will never happen. Raiden love and hate pop up everywhere he does. He must be eliminated.


NO U!!



manwiththemachinegun said:


> Raiden is Snake's legacy, how is that useless? They're seen as partners, buddy cops, however you want to call it.
> 
> They have a mentor/student relationship in MGS2, and have deep comradery in MGS4. They work together, fight together, the unit is their family.
> 
> ...



Finally... someone with common sense.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Also Snakes only partner ever has been Gray Fox


LOL MGS4 proved you wrong.  

Then who the fuck is Otacon to Snake?


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..Wat? Metal Gear 2 has a far more badass version of Gray Fox



Wat...


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

You guys have to go play the MSX Metal Gears 

EDIT: And Snatcher, and Policenauts (Both tie in to MG somewhat)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wat...



Yeah, Gray Fox piloted a Metal Gear, and you fought him in a motherfucking minefield.

What did he do in MGS? Rehash the fight from MG2 minus the awesome (there are better rehashes MGS does from MG2), and gets stomped on.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, Gray Fox piloted a Metal Gear, and you fought him in a motherfucking minefield.
> 
> What did he do in MGS? Rehash the fight from MG2 minus the awesome (there are better rehashes MGS does from MG2), and gets stomped on.



well i know that but that doesnt make him partner to Snake, or something better than Raiden (in being Ninja)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 27, 2009)

Not interested, MGS needs to stop now


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Not interested, MGS needs to stop now



NO        U!


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Not interested, MGS needs to stop now



NEVAAAAAAR


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> well i know that but that doesnt make him partner to Snake, or something better than Raiden (in being Ninja)


The Manchester United F.C. Thread





> Fox was Solid Snake's war buddy and best friend


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

LOL *MGS WIKI*.. uncanon source.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The Manchester United F.C. Thread



He betrayed him and was constantly trying to kill him, i wouldnt call that a best friend 



@Shoky:  The Manchester United F.C. Thread


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Godjima said:


> LOL *MGS WIKI*.. uncanon source.


It's pretty accurate, I read through it and found only two flaws 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> He betrayed him and was constantly trying to kill him, i wouldnt call that a best friend


Even on opposite sides of battle, they still respected each other and remained friends, they were just doing their jobs (Snake's words from MGS).


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Even on opposite sides of battles, they still respected each other and remained friends, they were just doing their jobs (Snake's words from MGS).


No friends in my Opinion, war buddies is okay though-

The only true friendship in MG is Snake and Otacon


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

Hey, you guys be forgettinz Raikov/Volgin.

<3333


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> NEVAAAAAAR



Common you guys got to admit

it should of ended after MGS4, snake dies, raiden is happy

the world is saved from the patriots

but I forgot how they can milk this franchise with prequels :ho


----------



## Felix (May 27, 2009)

Are you guys really really arguing about RAIDEN?

Seriously?


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hey, you guys be forgettinz Raikov/Volgin.
> 
> <3333


OH, of course 


Vegitto-kun said:


> Common you guys got to admit
> 
> it should of ended after MGS4, snake dies, raiden is happy
> 
> ...


I like this Games so i dont care if they milk it out :ho



Felix said:


> Are you guys really really arguing about RAIDEN?
> 
> Seriously?



YES, so?


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> @Shoky:  ...while Reyes wants to stay in Benfica


pek 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> It's pretty accurate, I read through it and found only two flaws.


Source is still uncanon. Go DL MGS database on your PS3. :ho Anything else on MGS Wiki is bull. Go to the source on MGS database man.  




Goofy Titan said:


> Hey, you guys be forgettinz Raikov/Volgin.
> <3333


Raiden is their love child.  That explains everything.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Source is still uncanon. Go DL MGS database on your PS3. :ho Anything else on MGS Wiki is bull. Go to the source on MGS database man.


But then I cant quote it here


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> But then I cant quote it here



I think there exists a online version too


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> But then I cant quote it here



Take a pic..


----------



## Tachikoma (May 27, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> No friends in my Opinion, war buddies is okay though-
> 
> The only true friendship in MG is Snake and Otacon


Remember how he couldn't kill Frank? For a hardened soldier who killed his own father (spoiler .. yes I know ...), and was about to kill his brother one would think that says alot.



Felix said:


> Are you guys really really arguing about RAIDEN?
> 
> Seriously?


Im pretty serious about Kojima's works


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 27, 2009)

Well, the timer restarted, it's back to 96 hours or something.

In any case, if you look at it long enough, this screen shows up:


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Remember how he couldn't kill Frank? For a hardened soldier who killed his own father (spoiler .. yes I know ...), and was about to kill his brother one would think that says alot.


I am skeptic 


ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Well, the timer restarted, it's back to 96 hours or something.
> 
> In any case, if you look at it long enough, this screen shows up:


You are a little late


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

I am sure Fox and Snake are good buddies... Snake is a good guy.  




ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Well, the timer restarted, it's back to 96 hours or something.
> 
> In any case, if you look at it long enough, this screen shows up:



yes... I will be a dick and say you are a little late too bro. :ho


----------



## Sesha (May 27, 2009)

Honestly thought the series was over after MGS4. No really, I did. Most of the loose ends were tied up (however clumsily), and there wasn't much more to tell.

Good to know we can count on the gaming industry and its incapability of letting something go.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Sesha said:


> Honestly thought the series was over after MGS4. No really, I did. Most of the loose ends were tied up (however clumsily), and there wasn't much more to tell.
> 
> Good to know we can count on the gaming industry and its incapability of letting something go.



Thats why he is Godjima


----------



## Sesha (May 27, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I hope we get to play as Big Boss though.


----------



## Hentai (May 27, 2009)

Sesha said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> I hope we get to play as Big Boss though.



If it really is BB then we will


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 27, 2009)

Sesha said:


> Honestly thought the series was over after MGS4. No really, I did. Most of the loose ends were tied up (however clumsily), and there wasn't much more to tell.
> 
> Good to know we can count on the gaming industry and its incapability of letting something go.



Kojima never said Metal Gear would end, he said it was the last major adventure of Solid Snake.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Sesha said:


> Honestly thought the series was over after MGS4. No really, I did. Most of the loose ends were tied up (however clumsily), and there wasn't much more to tell.
> 
> *Good to know we can count on the gaming industry and its incapability of letting something go.*





Sesha said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> *I hope we get to play as Big Boss though.*



Stop contradicting yourself.


----------



## Sesha (May 27, 2009)

Because I'm of course being completely serious, and harping on something means I've sworn it off.

They're already making the game, so I might as well make the best of it.



manwiththemachinegun said:


> Kojima never said Metal Gear would end, he said it was the last major adventure of Solid Snake.



Never claimed Kojima said MG would end, only that I thought MGS4 was the logical conclusion to the series.

Not like Kojima's words have ever been set in stone anyway.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

I doubt we will play as Big Boss.. we already did in MGS3.  It needs to go in full circle.. Time for Raiden again. :ho


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2009)

Fuck Raiden 

Big Boss plox


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

NO RAIDEN ONLY PLOX!


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 27, 2009)

Yea, way late.  
I wasn't about to prune through 480 post for it either lol.


----------



## Sesha (May 27, 2009)

Still, the worst part is that it wasn't Zone of the Enders 3. 



Godjima said:


> I doubt we will play as Big Boss.. we already did in MGS3.  It needs to go in full circle.. Time for Raiden again. :ho



Oh. Derp.

Well, Big Boss is awesome, that's all that matters.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Kojima Said he will only consider ZoE if the fans demands it. So go demand your ZoE.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

People will continue to demand more of the same and less of original, fresh things.

Example: Pokemon, Kingdom Hearts, Metal Gear, Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, Zelda, Fire Emblem, F-Zero, Castlevania, Madden, Sims, etc.

Motherfucking sheep


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Fuck Kingdom Heart with something hard and sand paper-ish.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

Wow..I actually forgot to put Mega Man on that list?


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Well, if something becomes awesome.. people will demand more.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> People will continue to demand more of the same and less of original, fresh things.
> 
> Example: Pokemon, Kingdom Hearts, Metal Gear, Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, Zelda, Fire Emblem, F-Zero, Castlevania, Madden, Sims, etc.
> 
> Motherfucking sheep


Well what series should we demand? 

Shaq Fu 2? 

Pretty much every semi-successful series gets at least 1 or 2 sequels.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with sequels, but companies rely on them far more than going with new ideas.

Really, what was the last breath of fresh air from Konami in terms of a unique game? Boktai?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

Original IPs are gambles, but everyone of Konami's best games isn't the original in the series, so it takes them a couple games to get it right.

They should start making TMNT games again.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 27, 2009)

They don't own the rights to TMNT anymore. Ubisoft does I think.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

I wonder who is making the TMNT turtles in time remake then. 

Is it Ubisoft?


----------



## Kizaru (May 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tkeH00S4HKs[/YOUTUBE]

lol.


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

^  Godjima is NOT amused.


----------



## Big Boss (May 27, 2009)




----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

Didju rike eet?


----------



## Big Boss (May 28, 2009)

YOU GUYZ! Imagine the Kojima staged the whole leaked Famitsu scan! I'M SURE THIS IS WHAT'S HAPPENED!


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

You know.. I am convinced it was Kojima himself who leaked the Famitsu scans... I mean... why wouldn't he? He did it to troll us.  It basically tells us nothing.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Big Boss (May 28, 2009)

I hope Kojima sets up a network of AIs to control Kojima Productions, since I don't have faith in this young generation.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 28, 2009)

LEAK OF MGS5! PHOTOREALISM! SECRET CHARACTERS!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2ZFA4me4iw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2009)

I'm gonna need a Frank Jaeger or Roy Campbell ava up in this piece


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

I still don't understand how Kojima accepted into participating into that Mega64 video


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2009)

Nope, not a soldier, no way no how.


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

And then, I received a SUPREME MINDFUCK


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Nope, not a soldier, no way no how.



Fair logic need not apply to MGS anymore.

Remember when people thought Donald Anderson = Signt JUST because they were black?

Lol they're the same guy because they're black.

I expect nothing but batshit ideas/characters from this series from now on.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2009)

As some sort of disguise .. sure .. as an actual soldier? fuck no


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2009)

Maybe after getting laid by Naomi he manned up and started using guns


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2009)

lol NeoGaf


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (May 28, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fair logic need not apply to MGS anymore.
> 
> Remember when people thought Donald Anderson = Signt JUST because they were black?
> 
> ...



They were right though, Donald Anderson was Sigint.

Anyway, I'm guessing there's going to be two games announced, Portable Ops 2 and MGS5.

And by guessing I mean hoping with all my heart. Although part of me really wants to see that sexy Big Boss on a PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2009)

Hmmm..could this be Metal Gear Solid: Transcendence?

The name was trademarked a number of months ago.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 28, 2009)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> LEAK OF MGS5! PHOTOREALISM! SECRET CHARACTERS!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2ZFA4me4iw[/YOUTUBE]



Well they got two developers for the video, interesting.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 28, 2009)

You guys know the 3 that's flashing right now? Next countdown will have a 0. I'm sure of it.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

I'm not going to speculate anymore.. it's useless.. 

I'm scared MGS5 might be more of an RPG.. since it's market to the Japanese audience..  ....


----------



## Tachikoma (May 28, 2009)

<3 RPG's 

Gimme moar Snatcher and Policenauts next Kojima


----------



## Jon Snow (May 28, 2009)

30/5

M*e*tal G*e*a*r* *S*olid: *P*hilanth*r*opy


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

It's all very exciting to me.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 28, 2009)

Raiden will be the main char of all the next metal gear series


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> Raiden will be the main char of all the next metal gear series



So... If Raiden is there.. Rose will be too.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 28, 2009)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!!!!!!!!

*flashback sound*

"Jack, do you remember the day we met?"


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

Fuck you Gay fox Toua mutha fucker.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 28, 2009)

Do you know what scene I'm talking about? 

Keywords: Shadow Moses, Outer Haven, Crushed


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

Who the fuck do you think I am.


----------



## Thelonious (May 28, 2009)

Ban_Mido said:


> Raiden will be the main char of all the next metal gear series



Fuuuuuuuck this.


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2009)

SODA
HELL YEAH


----------



## ExoSkel (May 28, 2009)

Epic soda is epic.


----------



## ShangDOh (May 28, 2009)

Damn Kojima and his vagueness, playing with my emotions like that. Ah well, as long as I can play as a cyborg ninja of doom for at least part of the game, I'll be happy.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

kojima is a successful troll.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 28, 2009)

Doggie said:


> They were right though, Donald Anderson was Sigint.



And lovely Para-medic turned out to be Dr. "Frankenstein" Clark. Wonder if her Patriot schedule still allowed her to watch way too many movies.



> Anyway, I'm guessing there's going to be two games announced, Portable Ops 2 and MGS5.



Ashley Wood's artwork was cool to me, wouldn't mind it again.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 28, 2009)

New updates to the site, including Raiden on the main teaser opposite to Boss. On top of this, every three lightning clashes, the Kojima symbol on the bottom right turns into a porcelain mask, which when clicked on, will take you to a new teaser with a scary mask, calming music, and more general mind-fuckery.



On a lesser note, with the new letters and numbers, we now have:

6 or G, S or 5, 0 or O, 3, E, e, C, R and P


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

What the fuck? The sorrow? Is that you?

As for the Raiden.. the more I look at it.. the more of a chick it looks to me.


----------



## ShangDOh (May 28, 2009)

I'm getting some Silent Hill-esque vibes from that mask.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)




----------



## speedstar (May 28, 2009)

100+ hour countdowns for loading screens are confirmed in this game. I just hope you all know! I could be lying though.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

I dun understand..  .. someone make me understand!


----------



## Falco-san (May 28, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh Kojima, stop it D:

What's with that mask? it looks creepy as fuck, but the music is nice.
...

I don't get that guy, what the hell does his mind look like, that's what *I* want to know.

Also, what if that mask suddenly opened it's eyes, would scare the shit out of me.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

TOO MUCH MINDFUCK...


----------



## Falco-san (May 28, 2009)

.....




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!


*NO U! *


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 28, 2009)

Now that's creepy.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

Shit guys.. what if MGS5 is just going to be a movie.. ?? No gameplay.. ..


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 28, 2009)

RE did it, MGS will cave in.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

WHAT IF THIS "NEXT" MGS THINGIE IS ACTUALLY THE MOVIE THEY HAD BEEN WORKING WITH FOR 565451 FUCKING YEARS? AND THEY DECIDED TO USE CG? NO REAL ACTORS?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 29, 2009)

Godjima said:


> WHAT IF THIS "NEXT" MGS THINGIE IS ACTUALLY THE MOVIE THEY HAD BEEN WORKING WITH FOR 565451 FUCKING YEARS? AND THEY DECIDED TO USE CG? NO REAL ACTORS?



I would like this just as much as a game. The games are basically movies anyways.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> I would like this just as much as a game. The games are basically movies anyways.


Hater.. :ho


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 29, 2009)

I'm too chicken to click the mask.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

I bet the "cyborg's" covered up eye shoots out laser beams.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 29, 2009)

Hurm, interesting.[/subscribe]

<SONG>


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Shit guys.. what if MGS5 is just going to be a movie.. ?? No gameplay.. ..



Why would they remake MGS4?


----------



## ExoSkel (May 29, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Why would they remake MGS4?


I luled.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 29, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> Why would they remake MGS4?





ExoSkel said:


> I luled.


I wtf's and then luled


----------



## Tachikoma (May 29, 2009)

From GAF :


----------



## Tachikoma (May 29, 2009)

I never thought about how it could be a Snatcher


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Wait.

Two games; one MGS and one Snatcher?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 29, 2009)

The snatcher was photoshopped in to prove a point


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, that was more to vocalize it for the sake of people who didn't recognize it, and to get my own thoughts out. Plus, post count +1.

But, yeah. I actually wouldn't mind that.


----------



## Felix (May 29, 2009)

It's amazing how the chances of it being Snatcher are slimmer as the time goes by...
But people still find evidence for it


----------



## Tachikoma (May 29, 2009)

I know its not Snatcher, but it would be cool to have a Snatcher in Metal Gear 

Like there are Metal Gears in Snatcher


----------



## Felix (May 29, 2009)

What does the cover say?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 29, 2009)

My Japanese reading skills are rather poor, I can make out a few simple words (fire, tree, man, woman, etc etc) but not that, need a native, and the only one I know isnt available atm. 

Reposting - New Page


----------



## Jon Snow (May 29, 2009)

Can anyone make the picture of "Raiden" a bit more central in the pic please?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 29, 2009)

If no one does it by the time I get home, i'll fire up PS.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 29, 2009)

Appreciate it mang


----------



## Tachikoma (May 29, 2009)

P.S. I'm pretty sure thats not Raiden


----------



## Jon Snow (May 29, 2009)

Could you use this pic as well?


----------



## Athrum (May 29, 2009)

The eye looks like a woman's eye. And arent Raiden's eyes blue?


----------



## Jon Snow (May 29, 2009)

Why the hell is that version different? 

Raiden has always had female eyes. It was the intention of Kojima from the beginning.

AND OH SHIT, IS IT JUST ME, OR DOES HE/SHE LOOK LIKE LYNDALL?


----------



## Inugami (May 29, 2009)

Looks like Olga...perhaps that Sunny theory gonna be real .


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> My Japanese reading skills are rather poor, I can make out a few simple words (fire, tree, man, woman, etc etc) but not that, need a native, and the only one I know isnt available atm.
> 
> Reposting - New Page



They are calling it the Metal Gear Series instead of Solid.. It's all so very interesting to me.  So I think we can be sure that this is not a game about Snake. Nothing new we didn't know already.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 29, 2009)

Lol @ people thinking the Solid stands for Solid Snake 

and lol, you're fucked if it's more related to MG1/2, miss not-as-big-a-fan-as-me


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

*Toua*, mutha fucker shut the fuck up. Your opinion is not long valid since you changed your name.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 29, 2009)

And yet, my canon is right. :ho


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Im sorry.. who are you again?


----------



## Jon Snow (May 29, 2009)

I'm sorry, have you TAKEN DOWN THAT FORTRESS CALLED OUTER HEAVEN YET?!


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Uh sure.  

Anyways, I hope Kojima isn't trolling us. I would be really sad if he is.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 29, 2009)

Concession accepted 

Yeah, if Kojima is fucking with us and it isn't Metal Gear, I'm gonna go all emo


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Life isn't worth a thing without MGS. 

Com'on God. Please deliver.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 29, 2009)

Toua said:


> Could you use this pic as well?


Is it for a wp, set or what?


----------



## Athrum (May 29, 2009)

He could also be silver fox. Mayb it's a game telling what Big Boss and silver fox did before MGS


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Guys. We're not tools of Kojima, or anyone else. Gaming was the only thing... the only thing I was good at. But... at least I always gamed for what I believed in.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2009)

MG movie would be sooo fail. LET US PLAY instead of watching. Imo a new metal gear with Big boss or a remake of OLD MG series


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

I didn't know skeletal bottom lips could look so hot.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2009)

its not olga! No way , it cant be her.... right?


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

No idea. Gotta wait till June 1st.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2009)

Oooor it could be a prequel to MGS4 to answer how the fuck Raiden managed to raid AREA 51 of all places


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 29, 2009)

hmmm sounds interesting to me... it may cover the  gaps between mgs 4 and mgs 2 but tbh there isnt so much to cover because almost everything was foretold in mgs 4


----------



## Vault (May 29, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I didn't know skeletal bottom lips could look so hot.



Skeleton bottom lips, Raiden in MGS4 always had those


----------



## Jon Snow (May 29, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Is it for a wp, set or what?



If I may have two versions 

Wallpaper should have Raiden on the right 
and I want one for MSN display pic


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Only a couple more days until we get more info.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 29, 2009)

HAWT.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

^ This is better.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 29, 2009)

What have you done.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Combined my love for Itachi with "Raiden." pek


----------



## Big Boss (May 29, 2009)

This thread is a good read about the mask. 

this


----------



## Big Boss (May 29, 2009)

WTF, the mask doesn't show up anymore...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 29, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Combined my love for Itachi with "Raiden." pek



But now he's truly a freak.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Charcan said:


> But now he's truly a freak.



Just how I like them.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 29, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Just how I like them.



Enough to be your new desktop or are you not freaky enough.


----------



## The Boss (May 29, 2009)

Charcan said:


> Enough to be your new desktop or are you not freaky enough.



Im already fapping to it. :ho


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 29, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Im already fapping to it. :ho



How could anyone resist that clear and detailed skin.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^ This is better.



That is truly awesome.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 30, 2009)

Well, we all know Gray Fox > all


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 30, 2009)

SO its Raiden eh? MGS5 BABE HERE I COME!


----------



## Jon Snow (May 30, 2009)

It's not Raiden Andrew


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

Well it's not confirmed yet.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 30, 2009)

HOLY FUCK THAT SET IS FUCKING AWESOME

Fox raping in the background


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

Toua said:


> HOLY FUCK THAT SET IS FUCKING AWESOME
> 
> Fox raping in the background



It's epic ain't it?

When I saw it, I just had to have it for myself.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 30, 2009)

It will be cyborg sunny

She will force her enemies to eat her eggs :ho


----------



## Kathutet (May 30, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^ This is better.


Mangekyo Raiden anyone?


----------



## Vai (May 30, 2009)

Godjima said:


> ^ This is better.



fucking EPIC


----------



## Hentai (May 30, 2009)

OMFG lol Raiden Uchiha


----------



## Grandia (May 30, 2009)

its a psp game according to QORE


----------



## The Boss (May 30, 2009)

QORE IS A LIE!


----------



## Akira (May 30, 2009)

There's a confirmed new PSP MGS game, doesn't mean there can't be another for PS3.


----------



## The Boss (May 30, 2009)

Didn't they say there will be a PSP and connectivity with PS3 or something like that?


----------



## Grandia (May 30, 2009)

Akira said:


> There's a confirmed new PSP MGS game, doesn't mean there can't be another for PS3.



its a bit early for a new ps3 MGS game

edit: leak Qore vid
Here


----------



## Tachikoma (May 30, 2009)

Grandia said:


> its a psp game according to QORE





Godjima said:


> QORE IS A LIE!





Akira said:


> There's a confirmed new PSP MGS game, doesn't mean there can't be another for PS3.





Godjima said:


> Didn't they say there will be a PSP and connectivity with PS3 or something like that?





Grandia said:


> its a bit early for a new ps3 MGS game


Here

Here

Here

Here

Here

Here

Also I still think its TWO games.


----------



## The Boss (May 30, 2009)

PSP MGS AGIAN???? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (May 30, 2009)

Toua said:


> If I may have two versions
> 
> Wallpaper should have Raiden on the right
> and I want one for MSN display pic


Your request is being processed and will be in your PM box by later today :3


----------



## Jon Snow (May 30, 2009)

^ Must... spread rep D:

It's coming


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 31, 2009)

lawl MGS on PSP 

MGS4 + cards 

did yu rike it?(or however the meme goes)


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2009)

This is for the psp go  Kojima you fucking troll


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

If that is true then......FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 31, 2009)

oh yes MGS PSP for the new PSP2


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Kojima joins the legendary ranks of Kubo Tite and Kishimoto in the trolling business


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2009)

I think Kojima trolls harder than Kubo atleast but it has to take something special to join the ranks of Kishi :rofl


----------



## Simon (May 31, 2009)

Grandia said:


> its a psp game according to QORE


It can not be!


----------



## The Boss (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Kojima keep TROLLING TROLLING TROLLING TROLLING

A PSP game, of all things

Didju Riek eet?


----------



## ZenGamr (May 31, 2009)

No...I do not riek eet, I want PS3


----------



## The Boss (May 31, 2009)

It's stupid to hype up a franchise only to make it for PSP.  Lets hope Kojima has more up his sleeves. 

Less than 19 hours..


----------



## Big Boss (May 31, 2009)

I have a PSP


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 1, 2009)

PSP + PS3, it must be two games


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 1, 2009)

^ Or one big game that requires both the PSP and PS3 to play through. That would be too awesome.


----------



## speedstar (Jun 1, 2009)

When is Konami's keynote?


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

I am getting all fuzzy now


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

Check the site

Pwetty weather 

And only an 8 flashing


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 1, 2009)

It's FF7 Crisis Core all over again.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2009)

i haven't been able to sleep properly since i first stumbled upon the famitsu's screenshots..like 2 or 3 days ago..

its rumoured to be 2 games one on PSP wand the other on PS3..

i've been digging the internets in order to find more info on it but haven't found nothing concrete yet..just rumours on top of rumour on top of a pile of speculation..jheez..i'm going juts..


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> Check the site
> 
> Pwetty weather
> 
> And only an 8 flashing



I don't think that's an 8. I think it's the japanese kanji for “day” － 日。

You can hear the early birds chirping in the background, and see the morning sun rising.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

I am Lightning, the rain transformed.

I can still shine through the darkness 

Fucker, stop trapping me it's an 8


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I have a PSP



Ummmmmmmmmmmm no you dont 




ts for the Psp Go


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> I am Lightning, the rain transformed.
> 
> I can still shine through the darkness
> 
> Fucker, stop trapping me it's an 8



Nope, it's an 日


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

Vault said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmm no you dont
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so the PSP Go isn't just a new design? meeh at my psp don't having more games now.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

The Kojima Logo in the bottom right corner is changing


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm am going bonkers. I can't wait for the new fap material.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

I can see it coming...

*Fap material appears*

*People start fapping*

*Orgasm is getting close*

*Kojima appears: "Didju rike eet?"*

"BAAAAMM! Orgasm failed*


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

Will they put Portable Ops up there though? If so, I'm buying this shit.

and lol vault

wearing a Jill set from a hentai doujin


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 1, 2009)

So like, eight hours to go I suppose?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

That teaser site is getting a lot "Sunny"er


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm at college and this stupid PC won't lemme go on the teaser site..can any1 lemme in on what the site is displaying now? and how many hours left on the countdown..?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> I'm at college and this stupid PC won't lemme go on the teaser site..can any1 lemme in on what the site is displaying now? and how many hours left on the countdown..?




That 8/kanji for day, keeps fading in and out.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

Its an 8! Why would they randomly make kanjis when it was Latin-letters before.?


----------



## Face (Jun 1, 2009)

Is it still possible that a new MG game will also be on PS3?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Its an 8! Why would they randomly make kanjis when it was Latin-letters before.?



Meh. I'm going off the possibility of what was posted earlier.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 1, 2009)

Rearrange the code and you get this: 5 SCE PR e3 06 8

Sony Computer Entertainment Press Release e3 June for MGS5 which is the 8th canonical Metal Gear.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

MGS Rising for XBox 360 announced


WITH RAIDEN

*
Metal Gear Rising Lightning Bolt Action *


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> MGS Rising for XBox 360 announced
> 
> 
> WITH RAIDEN
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
NOT RAIDEN PLEASE


----------



## Trunkten (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, that was a letdown.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

eww Kojima working on 360


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Can't wait for the inevitable in-game RRoD joke from Kojima


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

And it has been confirmed that this is Raiden^


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> And it has been confirmed that this is Raiden^



I should change my sig


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sure he would want to say something like that or the change disc joke but Microsoft gonna stop him =D


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 1, 2009)

So MGS:Rising for PS3/360. 

I wonder if the Big Boss picture was for the PSP game.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I'm sure he would want to say something like that or the change disc joke but Microsoft gonna stop him =D



Yeah, coz they can tell Kojima what to do


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

So what is Raidens Lightning Bolt?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Lightning Bolt Action? R U SERIOUS? I'm not picking it up if I don't play as someone who at least looks like Snake...is there even espionage? 

MGS : PO2 Is atleast gonna be awesome.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2009)

Metal Gear on xbox? that's harsh for sony..


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> Metal Gear on xbox? that's harsh for sony..


It's like a kick in the balls to sony.

Actually this is the second time MS kicked sony in the balls.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> Metal Gear on xbox? that's harsh for sony..



Is it exclusive?

BTW, your sig is 2 times too large.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Lightning Bolt Action 

and they didn't mention the word 'exclusive' even once.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

Its more of a let down for Metal Gears fan if you ask me.... hope this one don't get shitty like Resident Evil 5,Grand Theft Auto 4 and Silent Hill Homecoming..360 has some kind of curse with mi favorite franchises =S .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Is it exclusive?
> 
> BTW, your sig is 2 times too large.



apparently the title was presented after the sentence

'' - The next 10 games are exclusive.."

but the thing is..Metal Gear was presented after 10 games..so there is still some confusion about it being exlusive or not..

fixed the sig. thanks.


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

I am probably buying it for pS3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2009)

^^IF it is multiplatform..


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> ^^IF it is multiplatform..



As was mentioned in the 360 thread, if it was exclusive, MS would have driven that point home.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 1, 2009)

Link

Still 2h:30m left


----------



## Hentai (Jun 1, 2009)

PoinT_BlanK_CeRo said:


> ^^IF it is multiplatform..



Since they didnt say it was exclusive....
And if it was exclusive they would have said this.

But we'll see tomorrow


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2009)

hopefully it won't be exclusive..i don't wanna have to buy a 360 just to play the new MGS


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll be getting it on the 3 of course.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

btw...Metal Gear Rising ..is Metal Gear 5?

just asking.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Raiden.. ? .. OMG RAIDEN!! :fapfapfap

So. Fucking. Yes.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Raiden is THE SHIT now!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

I KNOW. OMFG! I CAME BUCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'll be getting it on the 3 of course.



The 3...what?

PS*3* or Xbox *3*60?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Link removed

YES!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

LIGHTNING BOLT ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

C'mon, really?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Hopefully a temporary tagline of sorts.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

As long as we dun have to level up I am cool with it.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

I think that tagline is to show that the game will be more of a brawler like Devil May Cry.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 1, 2009)

Fucking hell I hate the 360 pad and its off center analogues, ffs, now I dont have an excuse to buy the PS3Slim till GT5 :/ 

/plays more resi 5 and lurks


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Link
> 
> YES!



What did John Matrick(sp?) call Kojima?


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

Kojima said something about a totally different kind of Metal Gear.

But during the trailer the words "Sneak In" appeared.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think that tagline is to show that the game will be more of a brawler like Devil May Cry.



hmmm, i dont know how i feel about this...

I mean, obviously Raiden can pwn pretty much anything. But i hope they make it so you have the choice, or up the enemies and difficulty scale.

MGS without stealth is...not MGS, at least to me.

Glad Xbox360 gets an MGS though. Although the backlash at some sites is ridiculous.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 1, 2009)

it will lack stealth but will have more action than past titles..me thinks..


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> hmmm, i dont know how i feel about this...
> 
> I mean, obviously Raiden can pwn pretty much anything. But i hope they make it so you have the choice, or up the enemies and difficulty scale.
> 
> ...



I think it'll definitely have a choice.

Which sites and what are they saying?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think that tagline is to show that the game will be more of a brawler like Devil May Cry.


Yeah, this,. Wich is cool. It will fit the sword play. 



Kusuriuri said:


> What did John Matrick(sp?) call Kojima?


kojima-san



Venom said:


> Kojima said something about a totally different kind of Metal Gear.
> 
> But during the trailer the words "Sneak In" appeared.


Yeah.. like that other person said... still stealth but with more action. 



I came buckets. this is like.. the greatest news I've heard since MGS4 was announced.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> kojima-san



I watched again and I realized I was wondering what he said when he said "the creater of Metal Gear."


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

You think game with Big Boss & Raiden are different?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

LoL, John Matrick said Metal Geil/Gill Solid.

Idiot...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> Kojima said something about a totally different kind of Metal Gear.
> 
> But during the trailer the words "Sneak In" appeared.



MGS4 had "Sneak Out" as a tagline

FUCKING PORTBOX SHIT60

HOW I LOATHE THEE


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Venom said:


> You think game with Big Boss & Raiden are different?


Possible. But it's not confirmed as Big Boss.. has it?



ExoSkel said:


> LoL, John Matrick said Metal Geil/Gill Solid.
> Idiot...


Yeah,.. I was wondering about that.  I though I was hearing things. He was probably nervous to be next to God. 



Kusuriuri said:


> I watched again and I realized I was wondering what he said when he said "the creater of Metal Gear."


The site is down for me.  Can't rewatch currently.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> MGS4 had "Sneak Out" as a tagline
> 
> FUCKING PORTBOX SHIT60
> 
> HOW I LOATHE THEE





Why can't people just like all the consoles.. Like me?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> FUCKING PORTBOX SHIT60
> 
> HOW I LOATHE THEE



                          .


Where's Boktai 5 at ?


----------



## Dan (Jun 1, 2009)

True, it hasn't been confirmed but It looks so much like him.

Guess well find out in the near future.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess im alone in my off center analogue hate >.>


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> MGS4 had "Sneak Out" as a tagline
> 
> FUCKING PORTBOX SHIT60
> 
> HOW I LOATHE THEE


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

SICK!

Plz be on Ps3


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

God damnit

Even if this is multiplat

Kojima is a perfectionist

YOU CAN'T MAKE A PERFECT GAME ON THAT HARDWARE


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I guess im alone in my off center analogue hate >.>



It never bothered me much.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> FUCKING PORTBOX SHIT60


LoL, another priceless anger tantalum.

I'm having a field day reading such as this.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Seany said:


> SICK!
> 
> Plz be on Ps3



Confirmed for 360..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think it'll definitely have a choice.
> 
> Which sites and what are they saying?



IGN for one. Just glanced down at the comments and a majority it is either..

1. HHAHAHAHHAHAHHAH ALOLOLOLL PS3 FAGGGGGGSSS!!! YOU AINT GOT SHIT NOW!!!!!111!!!!1!!!

or

2. PSH WHATEVER ITS GOING TO SUCK SINCE IT SAYS LIGHTNING BOLT ACITON!

Although i find it a bit interesting how negative some of the reaction is from some PS3 people, since i bet the exact same teaser with the words "Exclusively for ps3" would have a flipped reaction.



Toua said:


> God damnit
> 
> Even if this is multiplat
> 
> ...


MGS4 was not perfect. It was very very good ,but not perfect.


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Confirmed for 360..



Mother fucking bollocks.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> IGN for one. Just glanced down at the comments and a majority it is either..
> 
> 1. HHAHAHAHHAHAHHAH ALOLOLOLL PS3 FAGGGGGGSSS!!! YOU AINT GOT SHIT NOW!!!!!111!!!!1!!!
> 
> ...



Guaranteed. I lol so much at comments like that.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Confirmed for 360..



But not exclusively, yet. ^_^


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Seany said:


> Mother fucking bollocks.


Why? Ju dun rike eet? 



Byakuya said:


> But not exclusively, yet. ^_^


Indeed.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima, yo.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't believe Kojima would do this

He's a perfectionist for christ sake, said MGS4 wasn't the way he intended.

AND NOW HE GOES TO INFERIOR HARDWARE?

Fucking money

Fuck you America


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It never bothered me much.


Works for the Dreamcast, somehow never sat right with the 360 pad in my hands, the duke was good though. 

(PS I have normal human sized hands)


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Why? Ju dun rike eet?


It's because i don't have the console ;_;

Play it for ME shoko. Play Raiden hard all night.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> I can't believe Kojima would do this
> 
> He's a perfectionist for christ sake, said MGS4 wasn't the way he intended.
> 
> ...


This isn't MGS4. MGS4 was the finale of one of the most amazing series ever. This is just a new game.


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Works for the Dreamcast, somehow never sat right with the 360 pad in my hands, the duke was good though.
> 
> (PS I have normal human sized hands)


I have normal hands too and the 360 controller was always fine for me. Not as good as the DS3 but still.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 1, 2009)

Time to play more RE5 360, pray for my thumbs. 

2 hours to go.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 1, 2009)

One hour to go !


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Godjima, yo. :pimp


Kennth.. :ho




Seany said:


> It's because i don't have the console ;_;
> 
> Play it for ME shoko. Play Raiden hard all night.


I will play it twice.. no, 3 times as hard.  Shit's gonna be so cash.


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol you bastard


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Kennth.. :ho
> 
> 
> 
> I will play it twice.. no, 3 times as hard.  Shit's gonna be so cash.


Didju rike eet? :ho

I heard hard, game, and also a hint of Raiden.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2009)

I just have to point out, Metal Gear Solid: RISING is such a shitty name.


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

It's called rising because that's what the fanboys cocks are doing.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Seany said:


> It's called rising because that's what the fanboys cocks are doing.



Then would the PS3 version be called Subsiding?


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

I think it would be called raging


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Metal Gear Raiden: Raging Peni.


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

lmao         .


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Seany said:


> lmao         .



Ita would sit on that in hopes of the title being literal....


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

She would want her own Raiden section on the forums where only she can go to look at pornz


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

According to IGN

*LIGHTNING BOLT EXCLUSIVITY TO THE BOX!!!*

Where are my bitter tears at people?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Seany said:


> Lol you bastard


:ho 



Kenneth said:


> Didju rike eet? :ho
> I heard hard, game, and also a hint of Raiden.


I riked eet. God delivers. It was like.. he was talking to me when I saw the announcement.  



ExoSkel said:


> I just have to point out, Metal Gear Solid: RISING is such a shitty name.


I kinda agree.  



Seany said:


> It's called rising because that's what the fanboys cocks are doing.


.. I agree witht hat too. I am so hard for MGS Rising.  



Seany said:


> She would want her own Raiden section on the forums where only she can go to look at pornz


there is gonna be so much fucking Raiden Pornz.. I wouldn't know what to do with myself..


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess i'm buying a box


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

My shitty 360 better stop being a little shitbox and learns to read discs when this game is out


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> My shitty 360 better stop being a little shitbox and learns to read discs when this game is out



lol you might get red ring of death the moment the game is out.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Seany said:


> lol you might get red ring of death the moment the game is out.



Nah, the 360 doesn't do that


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 1, 2009)

Sony is goin to get a different MGS game


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2009)

Keep your bitter tears in for now people.


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 1, 2009)

...I don't know what to think


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

What abotu the brown eyes? Fuck.. Kojima better have a trailer in store for us soon. 



Seany said:


> lol you might get red ring of death the moment the game is out.


That would be horrible.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 1, 2009)

*Let'sFightingLove*



> Microsoft's E3 press conference has just ended, with the shocking revelation that the Metal Gear Solid franchise would be finally making it's way to the XBox 360 with the spin-off title, Metal Gear Solid: Rising.  While the game was not announced for the PS3, all signs seem to be pointing to the game making it's way their as well.
> 
> So what does the creative mind behind the franchise, Hideo Kojima, think about the latest title?  Filling in the blanks from the recent Famitsu interview with the new information from Microsoft's conference, he doesn't exactly seem to thrilled with the direction the series is going with the latest title.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I riked eet. God delivers. It was like.. he was talking to me when I saw the announcement.
> 
> .. I agree witht hat too. I am so hard for MGS Rising.


He was probably too busy fapping to Raiden to hear you. 
Who the fuck is hat? 


Mister Bushido said:


> Keep your bitter tears in for now people.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 1, 2009)

wudnt fans rather want MGS4 on 360?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

Don't care as long as I get my Big Boss wannabe

Keep your Raiden


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

It dun matter to me if MGS is on 360 or PS3.. I would only get piss if the new MGS game is for the Wii. THANK GOD IT'S NOT!


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2009)

MGS is too badass for the Wii.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 1, 2009)

> E3: No comment on MGS formats News
> 
> Konami has declined to comment when asked whether Metal Gear Solid: Rising is coming to any other format besides Xbox 360.
> 
> ...



To give you an idea, the fave card that I own.

What to believe?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Wii = Non-Gamers


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

_Speak for yourself, Kojima! Any Metal Gear is good Metal Gear as far as I'm concerned. _

People with little brains only care based on the brand platform it's on.

Grow a pair, kiddos. Metal Gear was never a Sony franchise.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

DREAM SCENARIO

360 gets Raiden
PS3 gets Gray Fox


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> DREAM SCENARIO
> 
> 360 gets Raiden
> PS3 gets Gray Fox



Oh shit. I just realised who you are


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

Timer ends!

And I can't see shit


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> DREAM SCENARIO
> 
> 360 gets Raiden
> PS3 gets Gray Fox



if you are a fan of the series the platform shouldn't matter. Even if it was for the wii I would still buy it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh trust me, if this turns out to be exclusive, I'll buy the cheapest 360, which will be REALLY cheap by then


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

^ indeed. 



Toua said:


> Timer ends!
> And I can't see shit


Site is down?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> Timer ends!
> 
> And I can't see shit



Yeah, me neither. It says the link is broken.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

It's probably just that teaser anyway

BRING IT TOMORROW SONY


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 1, 2009)

Toua said:


> It's probably just that teaser anyway
> 
> BRING IT TOMORROW SONY



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVZSByBLSUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm so fucking excited. I came when I saw that it was raiden.  ... but dun tell me the brown eyes is Rose cuz they killed Rose and Raiden became blind so he took Rose's eyes..  

Fuck.... to get to Raiden I have to with stand Rose.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> I'm so fucking excited. I came when I saw that it was raiden.  ... but dun tell me the brown eyes is Rose cuz they killed Rose and Raiden became blind so he took Rose's eyes..
> 
> Fuck.... to get to Raiden I have to with stand Rose.



If that was the case I should wear that Raiden Uchiha set now


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> If that was the case I should wear that Raiden Uchiha set now



 I realized what I just said.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 1, 2009)

FUCKING FIX YOUR SERVERS OR FUCK OFF KONAMI


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2009)

Lol, at first glance it looks like you two are the same person, and that you are talking to yourself.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> _Speak for yourself, Kojima! Any Metal Gear is good Metal Gear as far as I'm concerned. _
> 
> People with little brains only care based on the brand platform it's on.
> 
> Grow a pair, kiddos. Metal Gear was never a Sony franchise.



Not to mention it was on the Xbox before 

EDIT: The site being down could just be more trolling


----------



## Raiyu (Jun 1, 2009)

I saw what it was. Its nothing special. It just confirms what was said at E3.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2009)

I meant MASK


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2009)

LIGHTNING BOLT ACTION?

Seriously? What?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

This game is so hot.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

I was okay with the game going multi...I was okay with the main be Raiden...BUT LIGHTNING BOLT ACTION?

That don't sound good.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jun 1, 2009)

I have a 360 but I'm not going to play this game to spite PS3 owners


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Jun 1, 2009)

mgs going to 360...its over. that's all i can say. sony is fuked


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm just waiting for Final Fantasy 14 to be XB exclusive.


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2009)

Why am I expecting something Devil May Cryish?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Felix said:


> Why am I expecting something Devil May Cryish?



Link removed


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Link removed



LIGHTNING BOLT ACTION

That title simply does not get out of my mind...
Anyway, there was a leak in Konami website
The rest of the announcements will be the Castlevania game (X360 & PS3), Raiden for PS3 & PC and the MGS PSP Game


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

all I can add is that lets hope mgs going multi don't end being a let down like Resident Evil 5, Silent Hill Homecoming and Grand Theft Auto 4.


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> all I can add is that lets hope mgs going multi don't end being a let down like Resident Evil 5, Silent Hill Homecoming and Grand Theft Auto 4.



Yes because exclusive games are always magical
What?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

RE5 was a HUGE let down.  Hopefully MGS Rising wont be like that.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

Felix said:


> Yes because exclusive games are always magical
> What?



you didn't get it but all those franchises rocked until they do the jump on the 360.

I still play more San Andreas than GTA4 =S.


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> you didn't get it but all those franchises rocked until they do the jump on the 360.
> 
> I still play more San Andreas than GTA4 =S.



Silent Hill was already dead since 4
Resident Evil 5 was still good, and it was a "copy" of a game that was not on the Xbox... hum...
GTA 4 was great, and the DLC is making it even greater

What did you try to prove? 

And now, you might say "Oh it's the Ecksbawks 360 fault that those games did not satisfy me", wrong, its the industry fault that are fucking afraid to improve their formulas. This generation is filled with reash and carbon copies games of previous generations. 

But there are quality games... OH SHIT, and Mutiplatform as well. Outstanding

Let's see how this turns out before saying "X360 TROLLED MY FANDOM" it's Kojima we are talking about here. He only has "quality" in his dictionary


----------



## Slacker (Jun 1, 2009)

GTA 4 is simply amazing, what's wrong with you?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay then, the PSP title must definitely be Portable Ops 2.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

I want to know now... what happened to the games Kojima is making for westerners? Perhaps tomorrow he will tell.


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Okay then, the PSP title must definitely be Portable Ops 2.



WE NEED MORE METAL GEAR SOLID ACID

BECAUSE TACTICAL ESPIONAGE REALLY MIXES WELL WITH CARDS DON'T YOU THINK? 


What were they thinking, I still ask that myself sometimes
Portable Ops 2 would be nice


----------



## RODtheTV (Jun 1, 2009)

Yea, the news in the past few days was announced like over a week ago....... just no one believed it..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

RODtheTV said:


> Yea, the news in the past few days was announced like over a week ago....... just no one believed it..



Cuz God didn't confirm it yet.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> you didn't get it but all those franchises rocked until they do the jump on the 360.
> 
> I still play more San Andreas than GTA4 =S.



You talk as if San Andreas wasn't shit


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL, I had no idea E3 lasted for more than a week...

So tomorrow is when Sony shoots their load?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

I want to buy a PSPGo already, they look so cool


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

The PSP Go look uncomfortable to play.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

BUT IT SLIDES!


----------



## Felix (Jun 1, 2009)

AND IT'S NEW


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

It has a smaller screen pek


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

lol.... where is the key pad when it slides?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

In Ray's cockpit.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> lol.... where is the key pad when it slides?



It gets L O S T.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It gets L O S T.



Did juu rike eet?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

The Kojima teaser site is back up again for those that are interested.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

*PSP Title = Metal Gear Solid : Peace Walker?*


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

I just really hope this is _Tactical Espionage Action_.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

..Wait, what is this shit.

Lords of Shadow is a Kojima-produced Castlevania game?


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> *PSP Title = Metal Gear Solid : Peace Walker?*



What the shit?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> *PSP Title = Metal Gear Solid : Peace Walker?*



Do         want.


----------



## speedstar (Jun 1, 2009)

(lightning bolt action)Metal Gear Solid: Rising on my Xbox 360... can't wait!


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

Felix said:


> Silent Hill was already dead since 4
> Resident Evil 5 was still good, and it was a "copy" of a game that was not on the Xbox... hum...
> GTA 4 was great, and the DLC is making it even greater
> 
> What did you try to prove?



Prove?? what? on the net? Its just my opinion.

Silent Hill 4 was just okay but 1 ,2 and 3 those ones are great.. how dare you to say that this franchise is dead cause for an average game(4) and not say it was for the 5 that one sucks more!.

so you liked Resident Evil 5 and Grand Theft Auto 4? gaawd.

I know I don't sound logic but those games sucked I just hope MGS don't give me a let down too.. the  *Lighting Bolt Action* thing give me bad shivers ..


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

I bought RE5 and I got the Versus add-on, worth the 20 bucks I paid for it after trading in Naruto UNS (which I got for $15 btw, and traded in for $35 @ EB).


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

So yeah..it seems that teaser site is actually for three games.

Metal Gear Solid: Rising (PS3/360) [The Raiden face]
Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker (PSP) [The Big Boss face]
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow (PS3/360) [The demonic face]

Still stunned that Lords of Shadow is now running with the 'vania name...


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn.. I have to get PSP Go to play new PSP games?  Bullshit.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Damn.. I have to get PSP Go to play new PSP games?  Bullshit.



And then you can play MGS: PO


----------



## RODtheTV (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Cuz God didn't confirm it yet.



didn't he voice God?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> And then you can play MGSO



MGS: PO?? Did I miss something?  I've been drooling at Rising..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

RODtheTV said:


> didn't he voice God?



He is God.


----------



## Memos (Jun 1, 2009)

Godjima said:


> MGS: PO?? Did I miss something?  I've been drooling at Rising..



Portable Ops.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Portable Ops.



I already have that...


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 2, 2009)

Hope Kojima reveals something even bigger for PS3 users tomorrow.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

My Wii feels lonely  Fix it, Kojima


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't make him start, he might produce a Contra game!


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

I want a proper Castlevania game on the Wii that uses the Motion+ to simulate the whip


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Too bad, the only thing you may get from Kojima is a Castlevania game that didn't even start as one


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> My Wii feels lonely  Fix it, Kojima



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone have that leaked list of games from Konami?

All I've seen is the Castlevania game, and the MGS games.

They have to be showing more this week, because all of that is Kojima stuff.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Does anyone have that leaked list of games from Konami?
> 
> All I've seen is the Castlevania game, and the MGS games.
> 
> They have to be showing more this week, because all of that is Kojima stuff.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

No, not that list, there's another.





Surely there must be a full list here, not snippets. Unless half of the games Konami has planned ARE Kojima's.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> No, not that list, there's another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, shit. I didn't see that. Sweet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

But yeah, 3 of those 6 games are KojiPro games. They should have more.

Where's the Silent Hill Wii game?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCKING PEACE WALKER friend


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> FUCKING PEACE WALKER friend



Welcome to the party. Everyone left yesterday 

I wonder if it'll be Snake going around as a peace ambassador in his remaining 6 months You have to solve conflicts without any weapons under a time limit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Well excuse me for having an exam today.

And excuse me for not living in America so my time is different than yours, ignorants 

It will be Big Boss 

Shit, when that fucker was confirmed as Raiden, AND HE DOESN'T HAVE BROWN EYES AND IS NOT A CYBORG ANYMORE, it just makes it more believable that it's BB.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Perhaps Snake between MG2 and MGS4 WALKING THE SHIT OUT OF METAL GEARS


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

I hope to God you mean MG*S*2 and not MG2, as that would be a LOOOOOOOOOONG walk


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> Well excuse me for having an exam today.
> 
> And excuse me for not living in America so my time is different than yours, ignorants
> 
> ...


I don't live in america 


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Perhaps Snake between MG2 and MGS4 WALKING THE SHIT OUT OF METAL GEARS


On the path to PEACE!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

But you're as stupid and ignorant as an American


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> But you're as stupid and ignorant as an American



Oh my god!! burrnnn!!!!

Stupid and ignorant enough to use the internet


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> I hope to God you mean MG*S*2 and not MG2, as that would be a LOOOOOOOOOONG walk


Haha good catch, I fail


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Pace Walker... so someone's theory on Big Boss atempt to unite the whole nation may be true.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Has Konami had their keynote already?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Not till 3pm US western time.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Not till 3pm US western time.


Western time as pacific daylight time?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Fucking hell, western time D: 

Thats like in 10 hours or something D:


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Western time as pacific daylight time?



Yep. My friend watched G4 yesterday and she said 3pm would be the time Sony does their press release... so hopefully Kojmia will come on too.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 2, 2009)

LoL, that's like 6pm on eastern time...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Not till 3pm US western time.



How many hours?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

No wait.. I mean it will air 3 pm my time. so it's 2 pm in CA.  ... and 5pm eastern. 


*Gay Fox*: About another 2-3 hours.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Same as Sony?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah? I dunno.. I didn't watch G4. I turned on my TV and Raiden face was on it. I ran off to the Internets after that.  I think Kojima will show up at Sony's press conference just like how he did to MS.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 2, 2009)

MGS: Peace Walker is the last chapter in the story of Big Boss before The Outer Heaven uprising

MGS: Rising is the first chapter in a new saga for the metal gear franchise that follows the exploits of Raiden post Guns of the Patriots


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Is anyone else pissed that the countdown was only to a wallpaper..  Fucking useless most over hyped shit ever.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Is anyone else pissed that the countdown was only to a wallpaper..  Fucking useless most over hyped shit ever.



My sig tells you to be quiet.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Im saying this right nao. 

Peace Walking > 100 lightning bolts dodge action


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Im saying this right nao.
> 
> Peace Walking > 100 lightning bolts dodge action



Kojima's a lover, not a fighter


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Shhhh Im calling out Shoko


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> My sig tells you to be quiet.


Be quite and fap?  OTAY!  



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Im saying this right nao.
> Peace Walking > 100 lightning bolts dodge action


 ... You know one reason why I love the MGS series is the stealthy stealthy missions.. ... 

:ho I dunno if _Lighting Bolt Action _will deliver.. I am nervous for it. I am scared it will suck. There I said it.  As much as a Raiden fangirl I am I am not blind by bias.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Im pretty sure Kojima wont disappoint, hasnt made a bad game to date, seems a bit stretched thin at the moment, but god will deliver. 

I like to troll you about Raiden stuff, but I'm just yanking your care forms  
Nap time :3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

*STILL* waiting for Lords of Shadow~


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Im pretty sure Kojima wont disappoint, hasnt made a bad game to date, seems a bit stretched thin at the moment, but god will deliver.
> 
> I like to troll you about Raiden stuff, but I'm just yanking your care forms
> Nap time :3


You're right. God hasn't disapoint.  Still I feel a bit uneasy about this Lighting Bolt action. Still to early to decided.. but we'll see. 

Night! <3 



Goofy Titan said:


> *STILL* waiting for Lords of Shadow~


T'was a rumor. Nothing more.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Be quite and fap?  OTAY!
> 
> 
> ... You know one reason why I love the MGS series is the stealthy stealthy missions.. ...
> ...


Wow, I can't believe yous aid that

Good girl.


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Im pretty sure Kojima wont disappoint, *hasnt made a bad game to date*, seems a bit stretched thin at the moment, but god will deliver.
> 
> I like to troll you about Raiden stuff, but I'm just yanking your care forms
> Nap time :3



Z.O.E 

Night.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

We are talking about the disappointment in MGS games.  I'm dreading that MGS Rising will be like RE5..  

Night to you too Memos.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

I see. In that case, MGS Acid 

I wasn't going, I was saying night to Tachi.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Ac!s WAS NOT MADE BY KOJIMA BUT KONAMI. 

Oh in that case.. :ho


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2009)

So it's not Big Boss.... it's a young Snake.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Godjima said:


> T'was a rumor. Nothing more.



It's a rumor that has merit. It's the same rumor that confirmed the name of the PSP MGS game, and confirmed the platforms MGS: R was going to be on.



So yeah, eat poop chips you 

I posted two images a number of pages ago about it, too. KojiPro IS involved with the game, that much is all but confirmed.

It's too hawt and I'm too lazy to dig.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Where is Konami's keynote?

Z.O.E. was good fuckers


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it's tomorrow.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> So it's not Big Boss.... it's a young Snake.


Could be eh? The Les Enfants Terribles project was done in 1972. 



Goofy Titan said:


> It's a rumor that has merit. It's the same rumor that confirmed the name of the PSP MGS game, and confirmed the platforms MGS: R was going to be on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it was real. Let me troll son.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

The question remains

ARE THESE THE SO-CALLED FLAWED CLONES THAT DIDN'T MAKE IT?

Or some kind of multiplayer mode that has nothing to do with anything?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Only God knows.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's a rumor that has merit. It's the same rumor that confirmed the name of the PSP MGS game, and confirmed the platforms MGS: R was going to be on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's true. Goofy is right on the money for once


Toua said:


> Where is Konami's keynote?
> 
> Z.O.E. was good fuckers


Oh you  trolling as usual.


Toua said:


> The question remains
> 
> ARE THESE THE SO-CALLED FLAWED CLONES THAT DIDN'T MAKE IT?
> 
> Or some kind of *multiplayer mode* that has nothing to do with anything?


This


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

Trolling?

I admit I bought Z.O.E. for the MGS2 demo back in the day, but when I actually tried the game it was just great mecha action, with a solid story.

What do you guys think of Snake having The Boss' scar on the stomach?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 2, 2009)

Here you go its the Peace Walker Trailer

Request


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> Trolling?
> 
> I admit I bought Z.O.E. for the MGS2 demo back in the day, but when I actually tried the game it was just great mecha action, with a solid story.
> 
> What do you guys think of Snake having The Boss' scar on the stomach?



I was joking about the trolling <3

I liked the scar bit even if it made no sense.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

I will be doing my share of naked cartwheels when Raiden comes out


----------



## The Boss (Jun 2, 2009)

Naked Raiden in Blue Ray Definition??


----------

